# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Novembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2012 às 00:28)

Novembro começa com chuva. 7,8ºC por agora.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Nov 2012 às 00:48)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, tornado-se temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde... 
não houve vento... 

extremos: 

3.9ºC foi a minima 
15.7ºC foi a máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2012 às 08:24)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2012*

Boas, por aqui alguma nebulosidade, pode ser que 

*Temp. 10.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1002 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de NE*


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2012 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

vai chovendo com 9,4ºC por agora. Mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2012 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2012*

Boas, já pingou *0.2mm* 

*Temp. 15.8ºC
HR 76%
Pressão 1005 hPa
Vento 13.7 de W*


----------



## Z13 (1 Nov 2012 às 11:10)

Ainda chove. Já recolhi 3 mm.

A mínima foi de 7,7'C e a temperatura actual de 10,3'C


----------



## Nickname (1 Nov 2012 às 11:14)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2012*

vai chovendo com alguma intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2012 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

Para o primeiro dia do corrente mês...começa com muitas nuvens e o vento a ficar moderado WNW,com 14.2ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2012 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2012*

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o dia amanheceu com céu maioritariamente nublado. Ao longo da manhã foi encobrindo gradualmente, e desde há uma hora a esta parte, a chuva moderada a fraca tem sido uma constante.

Atuais 13,5ºC e 83%HR, com 2,0mm.


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2012 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!

Inicio de tarde com alguns aguaceiros por Bragança, neste momento 12.4ºC na estação da ESAB-IPB, com um acumulado de precipitação de 5.1mm.


----------



## Serrano (1 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

13ºC no Sarzedo, com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2012 às 15:11)

alguem sabe se nevou na serra


----------



## panda (1 Nov 2012 às 17:48)

Temperatura actual 12ºC e 64%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 8.1ºC
Temperatura máxima 14.5ºC
 acumulada 0.5mm
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Chuva acumulada no mês de Outubro *114.2mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2012 às 18:01)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e ventoso...agora mais calmo de W,com 13.8ºC e sem chuva .

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (1 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Boas tardes registo uma temperatura de 12.4ºC
69% HR
1006 hpa
vento fraco SW

Na Torre esta tarde estavam 2ºC com muito vento e aguaceiros
[VIDEO]<embed src='http://img547.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=P55ofjhykmyvjuennvkgzbx' width='640' height='380' allowFullScreen='true' wmode='transparent' type='application/x-shockwave-flash'/><br>Uploaded with <a target='_blank' href='http://imageshack.us'>ImageShack.us</a>[/VIDEO]


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2012 às 18:55)

Boa noite.

Em dia de Todos os Santos, S.Pedro foi pouco generoso com a cidade de Viseu. Ao longo de toda a tarde apenas mais uns burrifos foram humedecendo o asfalto, mas nada de especial.

Entretanto já escureceu, a temperatura não desce e o vento é fraco de SW.


----------



## camrov8 (1 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

obrigado por responderem a pergunta se havia nevado na serra,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

Boas,por aqui...já com chuva fraca puxada a vento de W,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2012 às 21:22)

Boas, um dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros com max. de *16.7ºC*

*Temp. 12.2ºC
HR 95%
Pressão 1008 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 4.2 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado com aguaceiros fracos mas intensos... 
o vento esteve fraco durante o dia... 

9.7ºC de minima
17.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto mas nao chove no momento, sem vento e sigo com 12.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Boas, por agora *12.4ºC*


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2012 às 13:23)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco
Tº actual 15.4ºC e 47%hr
 acumulada 0.5mm


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2012 às 14:24)

Boa tarde...

Manhã de chuva, hora de almoço com abertas e agora novamente chuva, dia cinzento e muito desagradável graças ao vento moderado que torna a sensação térmica baixa. 

*Temperatura: 11.8ºC
Humidade: 81%
Pressão: 1012hpa
Wind Chill: 7.6ºC
Vento: 14.7km/h*


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2012 às 14:54)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito cinzento também em Bragança, até agora marcado por alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

Por agora 13.2ºC na estação do nosso companheiro Z13.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Boas, manhã com alguma  tarde com boas abertas

*Temp.16.8ºC
HR 72%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 1.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2012 às 18:09)

Boas,pela noite muito nevoeiro e chuva fraca durante a madrugada,durante o dia muitas nuvens e muito pouco sol,ambiente hoje na rua morno ,neste momento parece estar a chegar as verdadeiras nuvens da chuva ,aguadar por momentos ,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Nov 2012 às 18:14)

Boas, temperatura estável nos *16.4ºC* ainda não


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

As nuvens verdadeiras já chegaram...já .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2012 às 19:27)

Boa noite, por aqui não chove, mas o céu está bastante nublado o que impede a queda da temperatura.

*Temperatura máxima: 14.1ºC (14:51)

Temperatura actual: 9.7ºC
Humidade: 83%
Pressão: 1012hpa
Vento: Nulo NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Nov 2012 às 20:34)

Boas,continua  certinha ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## Nickname (2 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

Começam a cair uns chuviscos quase imperceptíveis


----------



## Bruno Matos (2 Nov 2012 às 22:35)

Boas noites amigos 

Por aqui, e por enquanto não regsito chuva! Nada de especial!

Céu nubaldo, sem vento e uns agradaveis 12.0ºC..... :S


----------



## panda (2 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

Temperatura actual 13ºC e 71%hr
 acumulada 1.2mm
Chuvisco fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2012 às 00:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com muito sol especialmente da parte da manha... não houve vento 

extremos: 
11.8ºC foi a minima 
20.8ºC a máxima

atuais: céu muito nublado ainda não choveu e nao ha vento e sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## Bruno Matos (3 Nov 2012 às 01:43)

Por aqui desde as 00h chuva fraca com 11ºC, sem vento.


----------



## Bruno Matos (3 Nov 2012 às 03:27)

Parou a chuva fraca.. Acumulados 2mm.. 

11ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Bruno Matos (3 Nov 2012 às 03:54)

Regressou a chuva, desta vez moderada. 11ºC, sem vento.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2012 às 10:33)

Céu nublado e vento nulo
 acumulada *6.0mm*
Temperatura 13.1ºC e 76%hr


----------



## Z13 (3 Nov 2012 às 10:48)

Em Bragança volta a chover, com 4mm acumulados desde as 6h00.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2012 às 11:03)

boas

por aqui ainda não choveu, apesar da manha estar a ser de céu encoberto, o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 19.3ºC... 

12.1ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

Nota: 

mais logo reporto a parir de Gouveia...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2012 às 11:10)

Bom dia.

Por cá, o dia nasceu com céu nublado e tempo abafado. Agora começa um chuvisco, por vezes moderado.

Atuais 15,3ºC e 78%HR, com 0,5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Nov 2012 às 11:50)

A chuva continua, agora moderada e constante, com vento moderado do quadrante SW.

Atual 15,1ºC e 1,7mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

Boa tarde...

Manhã bastante chuvosa por aqui, neste momento vão caindo pontualmente alguns aguaceiros fracos. 

*Temperatura: 15.1ºC
Humidade: 81%
Pressão: 1007hpa
Vento: 7.9km/h SW
Wind Chill: 13.7ºC*

Alguns dados nas proximidades de precipitação até ao momento:

*Verín (Vila): 12.8mm
Verín (Vilela-Oimbra): 9.6mm
O Invernadeiro: 26.6mm*

*Fonte: MeteoGalicia*


----------



## Serrano (3 Nov 2012 às 14:16)

Aumenta a intensidade da chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.2ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Nov 2012 às 17:31)

Durante o dia foram caindo alguns aguaceiros o que rendeu até ao momento *8.7mm*. De momento céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura 14.4ºC e 76%hr


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2012 às 19:47)

uma pasmaceira de dia, temperatura amena, céu nublado o dia todo, e pouco ou nada choveu.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

boas

por Gouveia caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos mas intensos... na pausa dos aguaceiros o nevoeiro descia da serra e instalava-se cerrado... tudo sempre acompanhado de vento fraco... 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, o vento sopra fraquinho, não chove e devem estar uns 18ºC, já que não tenho o sensor a funcionar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

Boas,por aqui começou agora ,depois de algumas horas de ausência ,a noite passada foi passada por ,para passar durante a manhã chuva fraca quase todo dia,hoje o nevoeiro têve presente quase todo o dia ,com 14.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2012 às 00:56)

Aqui começou a chuviscar por volta da meia-noite.

Fui ver o histórico de precipitação de Viseu em 2012 e deparei-me com um espectáculo desolador, de 1 de Janeiro a 31 de Outubro tivemos por aqui apenas 512.26 mm de precipitação.

A média anual para o período 1981-2010 é de 1198.5mm, tem sido um ano terrível (mesmo que em novembro/dezembro chova a quantidade média, que são 360mm +/-, será um ano bem seco)


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Nov 2012 às 08:50)

Boas, por aqui esteve a  durante a noite e seguimos com *12.6ºC*


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia,

por aqui quase não choveu. Céu nublado e 10,1ºC por agora. 9,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

Boas,mais uma noite passada com chuva até pelas 9.0h ,céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 13.5ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

acumulada *9.0mm*.De momento céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 13ºC e 63%hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2012 às 14:06)

Boa tarde,

Dia cinzento e frio, sensação térmica de 1.7ºC, já a fazer lembrar o Inverno que se aproxima! Neste momento:

*Temperatura: 8.5ºC 
Humidade: 78% 
Pressão: 1010hpa 
Wind Chill: 1.7ºC 
Vento: 19.4km/h NW.*


----------



## Serrano (4 Nov 2012 às 15:07)

12ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

Boa noite...

Chegou a massa de ar frio.  Céu limpo e tudo indica vai gear... 

Neste momento:

*Temperatura: 6.3ºC (a descer)
Humidade: 75% (estável)
Pressão: 1012hpa (a subir)
Vento: nulo*


----------



## Norther (4 Nov 2012 às 18:39)

Boas tardes temperatura ronda os 8ºC por aqui, entre as 17 e as 18 horas esteve a nevar na Torre mas sem acumulação


----------



## Mjhb (4 Nov 2012 às 19:17)

Boa noite.

Por cá, o dia nasceu nublado e assim se manteve ao longo de toda a tarde, sem chuva. O vento foi fraco a moderado do quadrante N.

Atuais 8,8ºC e 61%HR, com7,2mm.


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

Temperatura actual 7.5ºC e 50%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Boas,o resto dia foi de muitas nuvens e já sem chuva,final de dia o céu passou a limpo ,voltou o fresco ,com 8.8ºC e algum vento de NW.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu encoberto, com aguaceiros que duraram toda a noite e o dia... quando vim para baixo estava sol a partir do carregal do sal, e chovia em Gouveia... 

atualmente já em santa comba, onde está tudo calmo, com o ceu pouco nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2012 às 21:37)

Temperatura curiosamente a subir  8.5ºC


----------



## panda (4 Nov 2012 às 21:49)

Mau já tornou a baixar 7.5ºC


----------



## Norther (4 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

Esta tarde na Torre, depois de algum tempo a nevar, mais ou menos entre as 17 e as 18h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

Céu limpo,um vento fresco de NW,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

Bom registo Norther


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2012 às 13:05)

Céu a ficar muito nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 13.6ºC e 35%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 4.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Nov 2012 às 13:44)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de sol, e sem vento mas com frio ... 4.9ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 14.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

Boas,noite fresca ,pela manhã céu limpo,neste momento muitas nuvens e vento fraco de SSW,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Nov 2012 às 17:46)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual 10.4ºC e 52%hr
Dados de hoje: 4.8ºC / 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

Boas,nublado...tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

Boas,já com estrelas no céu ,o vento já comecou a rolar fraco de NWN,com 9.2ºC...já estêve mais baixa .


----------



## Dan (6 Nov 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia.


Manhã de geada com 2,2ºC e céu limpo por agora. A mínima ficou em -0,6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia, manhã com nevoeiro  minima de *2.8ºC *


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia, céu limpo, sol e *9,8ºC*.

A mínima na minha zona ficou pelos *-1,1ºC*, e deixou uma bela camada de gelo nos telhados e nos carros!


----------



## Z13 (6 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

Aqui ao lado, na Puebla é que as coisas não foram brincadeira... mínima de *-5,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2012 às 11:28)

Bom dia .

Muito sol com um céu limpinho ,com 14.8ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2012 às 12:36)

Bons dias 
Céu limpo com muito vento
Temperatura 13.8ºC e 26%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 5.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2012 às 12:47)

Muito solinho e ambiente morno,o vento já a rolar com alguma mexa de SWS,com 15.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2012 às 15:12)

Boas,muito sol e algumas nuvens soltas ,vento mais calmo de SWW,com 15.4ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2012 às 17:34)

Boas,o céu já passou a limpo,vento fraco de ESE,com 13.2ºC e sem sol.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

Boas, tarde com sol 

*Temp. 8.4ºC
HR 80%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de S*


----------



## Mjhb (6 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, foi um dia fresco com muito sol e vento moderado do quadrante S/SE.

Atual 9,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

Temperatura 9.6ºC e 31%hr
Vento moderado a forte com rajadas de 30Km/h
Máxima de hoje 14.6ºC
Mínima de hoje 5.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2012 às 22:59)

Boa noite!

Hoje aqui por Bragança tivemos uma grande geada de manhã, ao longo do dia o céu praticamente não apresentou nebulosidade.

Por agora vai arrefecendo bem estão 4.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB. 

Até amanha


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Nov 2012 às 02:17)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e com o vento a aparecer ao final da tarde... 

temperaturas: 

5.5ºC de minima
16.6ºC de maxima

atuais: 

o céu esta nublado acompanhado por um vento moderado com rajadas fortes  e 9.1ºC


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2012 às 10:46)

Bons dias
Céu muito nublado e vento moderado
Temperatura 5.9ºC e 57%hr


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2012 às 12:58)

Temperatura ainda bastante baixa 7.3ºC
Wind chill 5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2012 às 13:04)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já  algum tempo...água fria ,vento moderado com 7.1ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2012 às 13:37)

chegou a  e a temperatura a descer ainda mais 6.4ºC e 68%hr


----------



## Serrano (7 Nov 2012 às 14:13)

7ºC na zona baixa da Covilhã, com a chuva a marcar presença.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2012 às 14:21)

Boas,muito escuro e continua ,mais fraca,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (7 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

Com este frio  por ai, como é possivel não nevar na zona alta da serra da estrela


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Com este frio  por ai, como é possivel não nevar na zona alta da serra da estrela



O problema é que nos níveis médios e altos da atmosfera já existe algum ar ameno e humido de sul


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2012 às 14:32)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Com este frio  por ai, como é possivel não nevar na zona alta da serra da estrela



O frio está instalado à superficie, mas em altura ele não é tão expressivo.
Temperatura aos 850hPa (~1500m).


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Nov 2012 às 14:57)

Por aqui estão *8.3ºC* e uma precipitação acumulada até ao momento de *10 mm*.

Mínima de *8.0ºC* registada às 13:18.


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2012 às 15:03)

Para complementar a informação já dada para explicar o porquê de não nevar na serra, deixo a sondagem real das 12utc. É de Lisboa, portanto os valores junto à superfície são um pouco mais elevados, mas de qualquer forma, o resto é muito semelhante ao que estará a acontecer nas regiões referidas. 
Vê-se muito bem a inversão, com temperatura de apenas 6º a uns 500-600m, mas rapidamente a subir em altitude, e sempre bem positiva até cerca dos 3000m! 
Aliás, é um perfil claro de entrada de uma frente quente, que está a avançar de Sul para Norte, e provoca este tempo de "morrinha" com o frio ainda à superfície, enquanto o ar quente vai ganhando terreno em altitude.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Nov 2012 às 15:03)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui continua o frio e a chuva. Às 14H00, segundo o IM, Castelo Branco com 7.4C apresentava a temperatura mais fria das capitais de distrito (excepto a Guarda)!


----------



## The-One-Divinal (7 Nov 2012 às 15:55)

AnDré disse:


> O frio está instalado à superficie, mas em altura ele não é tão expressivo.
> Temperatura aos 850hPa (~1500m).


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2012 às 16:04)

Boas!

O sol ainda espreitou em Bragança durante a manhã, mas progressivamente o céu foi ficando nublado e neste momento está encoberto. Está um dia frio e desagradável por aqui a máxima de hoje vai certamente ficar abaixo dos 10ºC. 

De momento chuvisca/chove fraco por aqui com vento igualmente fraco. 

Neste momento as estações meteo on-line da cidade apresentam as seguintes temperaturas:

ESAB-IPB: 9.0ºC
Fil (Vale Churido): 8.4ºC
Z13 (Flor da Ponte): 9.1ºC

O meu sensor apesar de por vezes apresentar valores um pouco desfasados da realidade, por não estar instalado nas melhores condições, marca neste momento 8.5ºC, em linha com as outras estações da cidade.


----------



## Nickname (7 Nov 2012 às 16:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Por aqui continua o frio e a chuva. Às 14H00, segundo o IM, Castelo Branco com 7.4C apresentava a temperatura mais fria das capitais de distrito (excepto a Guarda)!



Em Viseu estavam 5.7ºC se não estou em erro.
Aliás ainda não passou dos 7ºC hoje.


De momento não devem estar mais de 4ºC e chove bem.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2012 às 16:13)

acumulada até ao momento *2.2mm*
Temperatura *6.2ºC* e *80%hr*
Wind chill 5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2012 às 16:15)

Boas,quase de noite ,muito escuro ,neste momento chuva fraca,com 7.6ºC e vento moderado por vezes sem direção certa.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

Nickname disse:


> Em Viseu estavam 5.7ºC se não estou em erro.
> Aliás ainda não passou dos 7ºC hoje.
> 
> 
> De momento não devem estar mais de 4ºC e chove bem.



Nickname, eu também reparei nisso às 14H00 (IM). 

Depende da zona onde morares, até pode estar mais frio.. Viseu, tal como Portalegre e Vila Real tem 2 estações. 

No caso de Viseu a temperatura mais fria é a do aerodromo, enquanto que outra é da estação Viseu (cidade)!

Consulta o IM e comprova que neste momento o registo das 15H00 (IM) é:
- Viseu (aerodromo): 4.9C
- Viseu (cidade): 6.9C


----------



## Norther (7 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Registo 8ºC na zona industrial Tortosendo e chove bem, na Torre Serra da Estrela estão 1.1ºC com chuva


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2012 às 16:55)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Neste momento as estações meteo on-line da cidade apresentam as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> ...



Vai continuando a chuva fraca com algumas variações de intensidade, a temperatura é que está a descer bem, mesmo assim mais alta do que algumas regiões da Beira Interior

Passados cerca de 50 minutos desde o meu ultimo post:
ESAB-IPB: 7.7ºC
Fil (Vale Churido): 7.1ºC
Z13 (Flor da Ponte): 7.5ºC
MSantos (Bairro da Coxa): 7.8ºC


----------



## Ronny (7 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

boas.. hoje já apanhei zonas perto de Lamego e a uma cota de cerca de 800 metros de 2º graus e com chuva bem forte..


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

Boas tardes.

Por cá, o dia tem sido muito agreste. A chuva é esporádica, mas fraca a moderada, o vento é forte, constante em rajadas e gelado e a temperatura apesar de não ser nada de especial torna o ambiente cortante vendo o dia que é hoje (novembro). 

Atuais 7,3ºC e 83%HR, com 4,2mm. 
Máxima de 8,7ºC e mínima de 6,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2012 às 17:49)

Chuva moderada e vento ainda mais forte.
A temperatura está na mesma.

Atual 7,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2012 às 18:15)

Noitinha de todo ...chuva e ,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2012 às 18:24)

Muito nevoeiro e chuva a cair certinha. Vento fraco
Temperatura a subir um pouco, actual *7ºC* e *82%hr*
 acumulada até ao momento 4.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Nov 2012 às 20:45)

Boas,chuva...muita ,com 9.3ºC e sem vento...cai a direito .


----------



## Mjhb (7 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Boas.

A chuva cessou pela primeira vez na última hora. O vento já amainou também e o céu mantém-se nublado; à medida que a temperatura sobe.

Atual 9,3ºC, com 9,2mm.


----------



## panda (7 Nov 2012 às 22:10)

Temperatura a subir actual 10.4ºC e 75%hr
continua a acumulados até ao momento *9.2mm*
 Tº Mínima *5.6ºC*


----------



## CSOF (7 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Boa noite
tarde e noite de chuva com 11,5 mm e 6,3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Nov 2012 às 01:06)

boas 

por aqui a manha foi de muitas nuvens e a tarde foi de chuvinha, certinha e com o vento moderado que foi enfraquecendo ao longo do dia... 

7.6ºC de minima
11.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu encoberto, não chove no momento e sigo com 10.6ºC, temperatura esta mais alta agora do que durante o dia as 15h estavam 9ºC...


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2012 às 10:28)

Bons dias 
Chuva fraca e vento fraco
acumulada 15.5mm
Temperatura 13.4ºC e 77%hr


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2012 às 11:38)

Boas!

Noite e manhã de chuva em Bragança, a estação da ESA-IPB registou 12.7mm de precipitação e neste momento 9.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

Continua a  bem pela Cova da Beira mas a melhor linha de instabilidade esta passar ao lado Oeste da Serra da Estrela


----------



## panda (8 Nov 2012 às 17:55)

fraca e vento calmo
 acumulada *18.2mm*
Temperatura 12.7ºC e 77%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia de 

*Temp. 12.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1012 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de NE
Precipitação 15.7 mm*


----------



## Nickname (8 Nov 2012 às 19:37)

Está a chover muito bem desde as 17.30 +/-
Segundo o meteo das 18 ás 19 horas choveram 10mm


----------



## Norther (8 Nov 2012 às 19:52)

E continua a


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Nov 2012 às 20:01)

Boas,chuva e mais chuva...a noite passada choveu bem ,neste momento continua ,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (8 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,chuva e mais chuva...a noite passada choveu bem ,neste momento continua ,com 12.8ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 14.6ºC.



Sim, choveu bem nas últimas 24h! Tens de arranjar o "penico"  que faz falta!

Mas pelos gráficos do IM deve ter chovido pra cima de 50mm. Amanhã já sabemos..


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

10.5ºC no Sarzedo, numa noite marcada por nevoeiro e aguaceiros.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuva, passando a aguaceiros ao longo do dia... nao houve vento... 

7.6ºC de minima
15.7ºC de máxima

atualmente está um nevoeiro terrível cerradíssimo, sai do trabalho com visibilidade quase nula, circula-se com dificuldade no IP3, continuo sem vento e com 9.4ºC de temperatura...


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2012 às 10:13)

Bons dias 
Nevoeiro e vento fraco de N
Temperatura 10.1ºC e 80%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2012 às 12:20)

Bom dia.

Depois de alguns chuviscos durante a noite e muitas nuvens de manhã...neste momento o sol apareceu ,depois de alguns dias desaparecido ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2012 às 13:20)

Sol a espreitar entre as nuvens 
Temperatura 14.3ºC e 79%hr


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2012 às 13:35)

Um autentico dia de Verão de São Martinho.

Algumas nuvens, mas sol e 13,3ºC.

Mínima de 9,3ºC com nevoeiro de manhã.


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Na minha estação tenho 8,6ºC e céu limpo. Máxima de 11,0ºC e mínima que deverá ser registada perto das 00h.


----------



## panda (9 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Temperatura 13.0ºC e 56%hr
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
P 1009hpa
Chuva acumulada ontem *21.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

Boas,final de tarde ainda foi de aguaceiros,com 11.6ºC e nublado.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2012 às 22:17)

8.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Nov 2012 às 00:35)

boas

dia de céu pouco nublado durante a manha tornando-se muito nublado com um aguaceiro por volta das 17.30h... não houve vento... 

9.1ºC de minima
17.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, com o nevoeiro a instalar-se de novo, não ha vento e sigo com 10.2ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca e 7,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

11.8ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## joberit (10 Nov 2012 às 14:40)

Boas , Amanhã contava dar uma caminhada na região de Castro D'Aire . Se alguém da região mais logo me pudesse dar umas dicas sobre o estado do tempo  agradecia imenso .
Obg
Cumpts


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2012 às 16:32)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Bragança tivemos alguma chuva fraca/chuvisco durante a manhã e no principio da tarde alguns aguaceiros moderados mas de curta duração, neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e está algum vento, registo 9.2ºC na minha estação.


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2012 às 17:07)

Céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado
 acumulada *1.7mm* 
Temperatura 11.7ºC e 42%hr
P 1007hpa


----------



## Z13 (10 Nov 2012 às 18:10)

*7,1ºC* actuais


máxima de 11,9ºC


----------



## panda (10 Nov 2012 às 22:10)

Temperatura 9.5ºC e 41%hr
Máxima de hoje 15.2ºC


----------



## miguelgjm (10 Nov 2012 às 22:36)

joberit disse:


> Boas , Amanhã contava dar uma caminhada na região de Castro D'Aire . Se alguém da região mais logo me pudesse dar umas dicas sobre o estado do tempo  agradecia imenso .
> Obg
> Cumpts




Hoje foi um dia com chuva durante a manhã e Aguaceiros durante a tarde. Neste preciso momento volta a cair outro relativamente moderado. Conta com essa possibilidade principalmente de manhã.

cumps

P.S - Castro Daire


----------



## joberit (10 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

miguelgjm disse:


> Hoje foi um dia com chuva durante a manhã e Aguaceiros durante a tarde. Neste preciso momento volta a cair outro relativamente moderado. Conta com essa possibilidade principalmente de manhã.
> 
> cumps
> 
> P.S - Castro Daire



Ok , vou ter que ir preparado ... pode ser que tenha sorte e não chova amanhã .

Obrigadão pela info


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

Boas,o dia de muitas nuvens e pouca chuva ,neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco de NW,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2012 às 01:01)

Esta noite pode ser que caia algum aguaceiro de neve a cotas baixinhas...800-900m..

Os modelos metem uma perturbação em altura que poderá criar forçamento suficiente para causar alguma precipitação fraca, com neve a cotas baixas ( menos de 1000m) na região nordeste!

Talvez lá para a madrugada haja mesmo algum floco nas partes altas de Bragança...


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2012 às 01:04)

boas

dia de céu geralmente nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fraco a moderados... houve vento fraquinho durante a tarde... 

8.9ºC minima
17.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 8.3ºC de temperatura...


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2012 às 01:38)

stormy disse:


> Esta noite pode ser que caia algum aguaceiro de neve a cotas baixinhas...800-900m..
> 
> Os modelos metem uma perturbação em altura que poderá criar forçamento suficiente para causar alguma precipitação fraca, com neve a cotas baixas ( menos de 1000m) na região nordeste!
> 
> Talvez lá para a madrugada haja mesmo algum floco nas partes altas de Bragança...



Será?? 

Sinceramente não me parece que isso seja possível acontecer, pelo menos à cota de Bragança (700m). Neste momento as temperaturas nas diferentes estações on-line da cidade variam entre os 4ºC e os 5ºC, ou seja muito altas para neve, além disso neste momento pelo satélite não vejo nada de especial e olhando para o céu constato que está pouco nublado e são visíveis muitas estrelas. 

Mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu o dia nasce fresco, com muito sol e sem vento.

Atual 8,9ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2012 às 11:15)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento moderado 
Temperatura 10.8ºC e 27%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 5.9ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Nov 2012 às 12:00)

MSantos disse:


> Será??
> 
> Sinceramente não me parece que isso seja possível acontecer, pelo menos à cota de Bragança (700m). Neste momento as temperaturas nas diferentes estações on-line da cidade variam entre os 4ºC e os 5ºC, ou seja muito altas para neve, além disso neste momento pelo satélite não vejo nada de especial e olhando para o céu constato que está pouco nublado e são visíveis muitas estrelas.
> 
> Mas vamos aguardar...




Bom dia.

Esta madrugada (1:30) vi neve quando passava na serra, nevava fraco e sem acumulação acima dos 1000m, até saí do carro para confirmar.

O sensor do carro marcava 1,5ºC.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2012 às 13:07)

Bom dia .

Hoje muito sol ...depois de uma noite ventosa e ,vento moderado de NNW,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Nov 2012 às 14:47)

Boas, por aqui uma manhã com muito nevoeiro, minima de *3.8ºC

Temp. 14.7ºc
HR 45%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 9.4 km/h de ENE
Precipitação 1.0 mm *(pouco depois das 0 horas)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2012 às 17:41)

Boas,pela tarde algumas nuvens soltas e ventoso,neste momento já com céu limpo e vento mais fraco de N,temperatura já com a marcha atrás metida com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

Boa noite.

Por cá, o dia foi marcado por sol, algumas nuvens inocentes ao longo da tarde e muito vento do quadrante N, rodando por vezes para E.

Atual 9,5ºC,com máxima de 11,7ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

O dia foi de céu praticamente limpo e com vento
Temperatura actual 9.9ºC e 28%hr
Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 13ºC
Vento rajada máxima 46.8Km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Nov 2012 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com algum vento da parte da tarde... 

temperaturas: 

5.3ºC de minima
17.1ºC de máxima 

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

*2,3ºC* em Bragança, que correspondem à mínima do dia.

A máxima ficou em 12,6º, num dia de sol, como gosta S. Martinho!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Nov 2012 às 22:16)

Boas,o vento de NNE continua por vezes moderado e ,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## budah (11 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

Boa noite.

Estive pela Serra da Estrela este fim de semana, ontem à tarde por volta das 15:30 ainda caiu chuva gelada,coisa pouca,mas hoje de manha o panorama já era este...


----------



## Z13 (11 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Frias, as imagens, Budah! 

Por Bragança *1,1ºC* actuais...


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2012 às 09:07)

Budah... Belas imagens do local mais alto e mais frio de Portugal continental.

Fria manhã de sol em Bragança, com as temperaturas a descerem abaixo dos 0ºC nas estações meteo da cidade, às 8:45 a estação da ESA-IPB contnuava negativa com -0.9ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2012 às 11:14)

Noite e manha muito ventosa 
Céu limpo
Temperatura 11.2ºC e 27%hr


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2012 às 11:57)

Céu limpo e 8,3ºC.

Mínima de -1,6ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2012 às 12:01)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite de vendaval ...máx. rajada de 42km/h  pelas 6h15m da manhã,pelos céus ,muito sol e um céu limpo,com 14.0ºC e vento de NNE,por vezes moderado.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2012 às 12:45)

Temperatura a subir devagar 
Temperatura actual 12.9ºC e 26%hr
P 1018hpa
Máxima rajada de vento 41Km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

Boas,muito sol e um ambiente morninho pela zona sul da cidade ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2012 às 17:02)

budah disse:


>



Excelentes fotos budah!

Ainda permanecem alguns vestígios de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra.


----------



## budah (12 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

AnDré disse:


> Excelentes fotos budah!
> 
> Ainda permanecem alguns vestígios de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra.




Obrigado.

O manto branco era visivel desde as penhas da saúde, apesar de haver pouca acumulação. Estava bastante vento, e à hora em que as fotos foram tiradas (+/- 11:30) estavam -2º.
Eu saí da torre por volta do meio dia, mas passei a tarde por folgosinho, e o céu estava bastante escuro na serra, até é provável que o cenário tenha ficado mais branco um pouco.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2012 às 18:06)

Temperatura 10.6ºC e 28%hr
P 1019hpa
Tº máxima 14ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

Boas,céu limpo e vento moderado de NNE,com 11.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

Boas,vento moderado de NNE e ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

Boas, na minha estação tenho de momento 4,6ºC e céu limpo, adivinha-se mais uma noite de geada.

Hoje tive a primeira mínima negativa na minha estação com -0,4ºC e máxima de 9,8ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Nov 2012 às 23:03)

Temperatura actual 9.6ºC e 30%hr
Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 14ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Nov 2012 às 02:14)

boas

dia de sol e vento moderado apenas durante a noite e manhã... de tarde o vento parou por completo... 

4.8ºC de minima
15.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, vento fraco e 8.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e hoje o vento não fez tanto zumbido durante a noite ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

Boas,muito sol e quentinho ,com 15.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2012 às 16:35)

Boas,final de tarde calma ,com vento fraco de ESE,com 14.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Dia de sol com uma temperatura máxima de 15.6ºC
Temperatura actual 12.8ºC e 26%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2012 às 18:59)

Boas,sem vento ainda desce mais depressa...a temperatura ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Nov 2012 às 20:25)

Boas, uma manhã muito  com geada
*
Temp. 5.1ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Nov 2012 às 21:13)

O vento já rola novamente de NNE fraco,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2012 às 22:58)

Boa noite!

Depois de uma fresca manhã de geada tivemos uma agradável tarde de sol aqui por Bragança. 

Por agora vai arrefecendo bem por aqui com diferenças assinaláveis entre as estações da cidade devido à inversão térmica que se faz sentir. A estação da ESA-IPB já marcava 0.6ºC às 22:45 enquanto a estação do nosso companheiro fil ainda marca neste momento 4.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Nov 2012 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

mais uma madrugada fresca em Bragança com uma mínima de *-0,7ºC*.

*12,2ºC* actuais


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2012 às 10:37)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 9.2ºC e 50%hr
Tº Mínima desta madrugada 5.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Manhã de sol em Bragança a estação da ESA-IPB marca neste momento 12.4ºC.

Até logo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

A manhã ainda foi de de muito sol e quentinho ,com aumento de nuvens para estar neste momento muito nublado,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2012 às 13:29)

Boas ,novamente muito sol e quente,com 17.8ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

Boas,o sol continua a reinar e ambiente morno,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Nov 2012 às 18:34)

Temperatura actual 16.4ºC e 41%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 17ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Nov 2012 às 19:12)

Boas,tarde com algumas nuvens e ambiente igual á situação do País...morno ,com 15.8ºC e vento fraco de ESE.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2012 às 19:23)

Ainda 14,5ºC. Aqueceu bem hoje.


Extremos de hoje:

0,4ºC / 16,7ºC


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2012 às 10:35)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 15.6ºC e 55%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2012 às 12:31)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma noite não muito fria...não baixou dos 11.3ºC,a manhã foi de céu limpo e sol quentinho ,neste momento vão chegando muitas nuvens baixas e sol,com 18.7ºC e vento a ficar moderado da zona sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2012 às 14:40)

Boas,nuvens e muito sol,vento moderado a zumbir de SSE,com 19.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2012 às 15:42)

Boas,chiça...até que fim que o sol já desapareceu ,já me estava à brasar a alma ,a SW muito negro,já vêm a caminho a ,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (15 Nov 2012 às 15:56)

Por Bragança já pingou... a temperatura tem subido muito desde ontem de manhã. A mínima desta noite foi de *7,0ºC*...

Neste momento céu nublado e * 15,6ºC*


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Começou a  forte e feio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2012 às 18:48)

Boas,já choveu ,mas o vento é que deu mais nas vistas ,foi cá um vendaval ,era só folhas a voar por aqui nas avenidas ,céu continua muito nublado,a qualquer momento pôde haver nova descarga,com 11.4ºC e vento mais calmo de WSW.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2012 às 19:30)

Neste momento já  com alguma intensidade ,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Nov 2012 às 20:14)

Chove fraco a moderado, com vento forte há já cerca de hora e meia, sem grandes pausas.

10,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

Boas,por aqui a rega continua ...bem chuvida ,com 10.8ºC que é a miníma de hoje,vento muito fraco de SW.


----------



## panda (15 Nov 2012 às 21:46)

De momento não chove 
 acumulada até ao momento 6.5mm
Temperatura actual 12.3ºC e 59%hr


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2012 às 23:20)

Boa noite!

Chove com alguma intensidade em Bragança, a temperatura ronda os 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 11:25)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a rega foi toda a noite e parte da manhã ,neste momento não chove e céu muito nublado,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## CSOF (16 Nov 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia, manhã de nevoeiro, agora céu muito nublado, chuva ontem com 7,2 mm


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2012 às 12:40)

Bons dias
Temperatura 12.3ºC e 74%hr
P 1009hpa
 acumulada 4.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 13:34)

Boas,vai pingando e vento fraco,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 15:31)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado,vai pingando e vento fraco de SEE,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Nov 2012 às 15:46)

Por Viseu está tudo calmo. O vento é fraco, a chuva não é nenhuma e o céu nublado.

0,0mm


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2012 às 17:43)

Céu muito carregado e chuva
Temperatura 13.3ºC e 69%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 18:00)

Boas,por aqui a temperatura está a subir e o vento a ficar moderado de ESE,com 15.0ºC e vai pingando


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 18:57)

Boas,muita chuva neste momento e vento forte,com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.3ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

Chuva e vento ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 19:54)

Continua a  bem ,mas com o vento já mais fraco de ESE,com 12.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Nov 2012 às 19:58)

Boas, muito vento

*Temp. 16.8ºC
HR 83%
Pressão 1005 hPa
Vento 20.2 km/h de SE, Rajada max. de 56.9 km/h
Precipitação 0.7 mm*


----------



## panda (16 Nov 2012 às 21:15)

De momento chove a cântaros
Temperatura 11.7ºC e 71%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Nov 2012 às 21:33)

Boas,tudo mais calmo quanto à chuva,só alguns pingos ,com 12.4ºC e algum vento de E.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2012 às 00:06)

Boa noite!

Hoje aqui pelo Nordeste tivemos um dia muito cinzento marcado por diversos aguaceiros neste momento 10.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2012 às 00:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, choveu pouco por aqui, só o vento é que soprou moderado a partir do final da tarde até por volta das 23h...

9.8ºC de minima
16.2ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, vento sopra agora fraco e sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## CSOF (17 Nov 2012 às 10:06)

Bom dia, chuva a cair com 1,6 mm hoje, 11,2ºC


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2012 às 10:32)

Bons dias
Manha de chuva e vento fraco
acumulada 8.7mm
Temperatura 11.2ºC e 74%hr
P 1002hpa


----------



## CSOF (17 Nov 2012 às 11:00)

continua a cair chuva, agora 2,8 mm e 11,1 ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

Boas, manhã com muita 

*Temp. 12.0ºC
Pressão 1004 hPa
Vento 1.4 de NE
Precipitação 12.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 12:50)

Bom dia .

Mais uma madrugada e manhã de  ,com continuação do mesmo neste momento ,não para ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## CSOF (17 Nov 2012 às 14:13)

continua a chuva por aqui agora 9 mm acumulados e 10ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 14:17)

Boas,por aqui a  continua certinha ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

Chove desde as 8h00 da manhã, ainda não parou. O vento éfraco a moderado em rajadas.

Atuais 11,2ºC e 81%HR, com 19,0mm.


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2012 às 14:32)

Também chove bem aqui pelo Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 10.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 15:20)

Boas,céu totalmente tapado e chove bem ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

Por Viseu a chuva fez uma pausa, desde à cerca de 20 minutos. Veremos se vem lá mais ou se é desta que o penico fecha por este evento.

Atual 11,3ºC e 21,2mm.


----------



## JCARL (17 Nov 2012 às 15:37)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,céu totalmente tapado e chove bem ,com 12.6ºC.



Olá, ALBIMETEO

Quais são as precipitações registadas na sua estação, para poder comparar com as registadas em Vila Velha.

Obrigado

Carlos Soares

Regadios de Ródão


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2012 às 15:52)

boas 

manha de chuvinha certinha com alguns picos de mais forte... acompanhada de vento fraco... 
atualmente já não chove, o céu continua encoberto mas já se vê o céu azul para os lados de Águeda... o vento esta fraco e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 16:25)

JCARL disse:


> Olá, ALBIMETEO
> 
> Quais são as precipitações registadas na sua estação, para poder comparar com as registadas em Vila Velha.
> 
> ...



Boas,o pluviómetro já algum tempo deixou de dar registos...é pena ,neste momento chove torrencialmente   e muito escuro,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,o pluviómetro já algum tempo deixou de dar registos...é pena ,neste momento chove torrencialmente   e muito escuro,com 12.3ºC.



Baseando-me nos gráficos de observação do IM, e somando os 5litros da última hora, o total de hoje andará nos 35-40mm. E ainda continua sem parar! Até já me espalhei e tudo, foi guarda chuva para um lado, sacos para o outro, e uma descida de 6 degraus!


----------



## JCARL (17 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,o pluviómetro já algum tempo deixou de dar registos...é pena ,neste momento chove torrencialmente   e muito escuro,com 12.3ºC.



Ok. Obrigado

por aqui

Data Ini          	Hora Ini	Data Fim	             Hora Fim	             Dia (mm)
15-11-2012	0:00	15-11-2012	23:59		5
16-11-2012	0:00	16-11-2012	23:59		29
17-11-2012	0:00	17-11-2012	12:00		18

brevemente será disponibilizado em www.acafal.pt os dados relativos às observaçoes aqui registadas.


----------



## Bruno Matos (17 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde.

Por Belmonte esta a ser um dia de bastante chuva com 40.4mm registados até ao momento e continua a chover.

A temperatura é de 9.3ºC.

Bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 17:07)

Fez-se de noite...iluminação publica já acessa na rua,e chove bem .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Nov 2012 às 17:49)

tudo calmo por aqui... escurece com tranquilidade, não ha vento o céu esta nublado já com algumas abertas e sigo com 11.7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2012 às 18:52)

Boas, só ao final da tarde é que a  deu tréguas

*Temp. 12.0ºC
HR 99 %
Pressão 1006 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 17.2mm*


----------



## Norther (17 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

belo dia de chuva, persistente e deixou assim o rio Zêzere e uma ribeira que nasce na zona das Penhas da Saúde descendo pela vertente virada a sul passando pela localidade de Aldeia das Cortes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 19:17)

Boas,por aqui a  não desarma...já lá vão mais de 13h seguidas sem parar ,a Beira Interior hoje bem regada ...o meu bicinho de 4 patas não consuigo levá-lo à rua,diz para ir eu...têm medo da chuva ,com 12.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

Por agora *11.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

Boas,ainda continua a  com alguma intensidade,o vento rodou para NNE com as nuvens baixas a virem dessa direção,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

acumulada *27.2mm*
Temperatura actual 10.7ºC e 73%hr
P 1005hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Ainda vai pingando ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Nov 2012 às 23:40)

Boas,já  novamente em abundância ,com 11.2ºC...a torneira deve estar estragada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2012 às 11:17)

Bom dia .

Hoje é para secar ...céu limpo e vento muito forte...máxima rajada já foi de 35.0km/h pelas 10h30m ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2012 às 13:35)

Boas,céu limpo e ambiente morno pela zona sul...sabe bem ,com 16.8ºC e vento mais fraco de NNE.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

Boas!

Como disse o nosso companheiro Albimeteo hoje é para secar 

Inicio de tarde soalheiro em Bragança com 14.7ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## Serrano (18 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

13.2ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a aparecer a espaços.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2012 às 18:09)

Boa tarde/noite!

Vai arrefecendo em Bragança, hoje provavelmente teremos uma noite de geada por aqui, por agora 8.3ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## panda (18 Nov 2012 às 18:12)

Hoje o dia foi de céu pouco nublado
Temperatura actual 12ºC e 45%hr
Vento calmo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2012 às 19:22)

Boas,depois de uma tarde bastante soalheira ,agora lá vai descendo devagar a temperatura...pelo penico do IM,que fica aqui ao lado,entre 4/5km,ontem...Castelo Branco ficou-se pelos 52.1mm...primeiro Manteigas com 56.9mm e terceiro Portalegre com 51.3mm,boa rega pela Beira Interior ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco de NNW.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 17.1ºC.

Até ao momento este mês acumulação de precipitação vai nos 179.4mm .


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 19:42)

Sendo assim, já é um mês chuvoso em Castelo Branco e certamente no resto da beira baixa, assim como o norte alto-alentejano! Já precisávamos não haja dúvidas, é triste ver regar terras em pleno fevereiro, março, abril, para nascer pasto para ovelhas, como pude observar aqui junto ao meu bairro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Nov 2012 às 20:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Sendo assim, já é um mês chuvoso em Castelo Branco e certamente no resto da beira baixa, assim como o norte alto-alentejano! Já precisávamos não haja dúvidas, é triste ver regar terras em pleno fevereiro, março, abril, para nascer pasto para ovelhas, como pude observar aqui junto ao meu bairro.



É verdade Paulo H...mas já houve mêses bem regados...Ex.Novembro de 1997 com 330.7mm e Dezembro de 2000 com 328.6mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2012 às 20:20)

boas 

por aqui o nevoeiro deu as boas vindas da parte da manha, levantando apenas por volta das 11h da manha... depois disso o céu esteve geralmente limpo... o vento não apareceu por aqui... 

temperaturas: 
6.9ºC de minima
16.0ºC de máxima

atualmente esta o céu limpo e sem vento, a temperatura vai descendo, digo com 9.4ºC


----------



## Paulo H (18 Nov 2012 às 20:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> É verdade Paulo H...mas já houve mêses bem regados...Ex.Novembro de 1997 com 330.7mm e Dezembro de 2000 com 328.6mm.



E ainda vamos a meio do mês de novembro.. Certamente iremos passar dos 200mm este mês, o que só por si já é significativo, representa 1/4 da precipitação média anual em castelo branco!


----------



## Rainstorm (18 Nov 2012 às 20:49)

Paulo H disse:


> E ainda vamos a meio do mês de novembro.. Certamente iremos passar dos 200mm este mês, o que só por si já é significativo, representa 1/4 da precipitação média anual em castelo branco!



Por aqui infelizmente este mês apesar de estar a ter muitos dias de chuva, a acumulação diária não ultrapassa os 15 a 20 mm, mas se continuarmos até ao final do mês com vários dias de chuva e apenas uns 3 ou 4 sem já fico com uma acumulação boa!


----------



## Mjhb (18 Nov 2012 às 21:53)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi um dia ameno, com muito sol e algumas nuvens a partir da tarde.
Céu parcialmente nublado, com vento fraco.

Atual 8,7ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

Temperatura 8.2ºC e 64%hr


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

vai-se instalando o nevoeiro por aqui, não ha vento e sigo com 8.2ºC


----------



## Norther (19 Nov 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia temperatura ronda os 14ºC na Cova da Beira com vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.

Na Torre temperatura de 5.9ºC vento fraco rondar os 4 Km/h e céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma manhã meia fresca e muito nevoeiro nos vale do rio Tejo,muito sol com um céu limpo ,com 15.3ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Céu particamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 17ºC e 32%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 6.1ºC
P 1014hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

Boas.Tarde com algumas nuvens altas e médias,neste momento céu limpo e já com o respectivo arrefecimento,vento nulo e com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, hoje foi um dia de muito nevoeiro, neblina e céu nublado. Da parte da tarde, o céu apresentou algumas boas abertas, mas muito raras e de fraca extensão e duração.

Atuais 9,7ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Nov 2012 às 20:53)

Boas,tudo calmo sem nenhuma aragem ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Nov 2012 às 22:28)

Temperatura actual 9.2ºC e 66%hr
Tº máxima de hoje 17.1ºC
Tº mínima de hoje  6.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Nov 2012 às 00:42)

boas 

tal como em Viseu aqui o dia foi igual, com nevoeiro ate por volta das 12h levantando e deixando o céu nublado, tornando.se muito nublado durante o meio da tarde... não houve vento... 

6.9ºC de minima
16.0ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, já com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, não há vento e sigo com 8.8ºC


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

Bons dias por aqui céu nublado com a temperatura a rondar os 10ºC com vento praticamente nulo.
Na Torre estão 6.2ºC com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco rondar 5Km/h.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2012 às 12:24)

Céu nublado e vento calmo
Temperatura 11.2ºC e 61%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2012 às 13:37)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o dia nasceu muito nublado e continua ,o vento está fraco de ESE,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2012 às 14:39)

Boas,hora já com o almoçinho no sítio ,por aqui continua tudo igual...muito nublado e meio escuro ,ainda sem chuva e vento fraco,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2012 às 15:05)

boas tardes a temperatura ronda os 11ºC com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.
Na Torre esta muito nevoeiro com 3ºC vento fraco 15Km/h


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2012 às 15:40)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito cinzento por aqui mas ainda sem qualquer sinal de precipitação, 11ºC na estação do Z13.

Estamos à espera da chuvinha prometida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

Boas,por aqui continua tudo calmo,com o céu muito nublado e vento muito fraco de SSE,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2012 às 20:27)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi um dia de céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante W. Desde à cerca de meia hora chove fraco.

Atual 11,3ºC, com 0,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Nov 2012 às 22:01)

Boas,já tinha chegado a ...e não tinha dado conta,estava entretido a ver o jogo do meu Benfica ,com 10.8ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## panda (20 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

acumulada 1.5mm
Temperatura 10.9ºC e 69%hr


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2012 às 23:37)

Boa noite!

Vai chovendo fraco também em Bragança, acumulação de 2mm na estação do nosso companheiro Z13


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2012 às 10:00)

bom dia temperatura r onda 10ºC com céu algo nublado e vento fraco.

Na Torre Serra da Estrela estão -0.1ºC com céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

temperatura ronda os 11ºC com vento fraco de Este e céu maioritariamente com  nuvens altas.

Na Torre Serra da Estrela estão 2.7ºC com céu maioritariamente com  nuvens altas.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2012 às 14:05)

Norther disse:


> Na Torre Serra da Estrela estão 2.7ºC com céu maioritariamente com  nuvens altas.



Chegou a nevar por lá? Ou já não houve precipitação quando entrou o frio?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

rozzo disse:


> Chegou a nevar por lá? Ou já não houve precipitação quando entrou o frio?



Norther, à dúvida do Rozzo acrescento outro: a origem dos dados, nomeadamente se os mesmos se referem à estação meteorológica que lá existe (a qual, para ser sincero, desconheço se continua funcional.)


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

boas

por aqui o a manha foi de algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, com o céu geralmente nublado. não ha vento e sigo com 14.0ºC...   7.3ºC foi a minima desta manha...


----------



## Norther (21 Nov 2012 às 16:18)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Norther, à dúvida do Rozzo acrescento outro: a origem dos dados, nomeadamente se os mesmos se referem à estação meteorológica que lá existe (a qual, para ser sincero, desconheço se continua funcional.)



Não Rozzo choveu e de manha quando a chuva se foi o frio fez algum gelo.

Isso é que éra bom ter a estação meteorologica a funcionar para nós  mas ainda funciona mas só o pessoal do centro limpeza de neve tem acesso aos dados, conheço o chefe e tenho que ter uma conversa com ele se a maneira de ter os dados dela 

Agora as temperaturas são tiradas por um amigo que trabalha por la e me manda dados de manha, pela hora de almoço e ao final da tarde, tem um termometro digital numa das Torres, aquela de pedra do cit centro.

a ver se arranjo tempo e aparelhos para termos registos na Torre, não é facil ja que nem eu tenho uma estação em condições no Tortosendo, a ver se conseguimos conquistar influencias


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Hoje ta mais fresquinho com 9.7ºC e 39%hr
Céu algo nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco
 acumulada 1.2mm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (21 Nov 2012 às 17:17)

Norther disse:


> Não Rozzo choveu e de manha quando a chuva se foi o frio fez algum gelo.
> 
> Isso é que éra bom ter a estação meteorologica a funcionar para nós  mas ainda funciona mas só o pessoal do centro limpeza de neve tem acesso aos dados, conheço o chefe e tenho que ter uma conversa com ele se a maneira de ter os dados dela
> 
> ...




Obrigado pela resposta rápida. De facto, se o pessoal do CLN partilhasse esses dados seria excelente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Nov 2012 às 20:01)

Boas,hoje foi dia de vadiagem ,sobre um céu quase limpo e ambiente fresco devido ao vento moderado,mais pela manhã,neste momento com 9.2ºC e algum vento de NWN.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

Temperatura actual 5.5ºC e 56%hr
Vento fraco
P1020hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Nov 2012 às 00:51)

boas

tarde de céu nublado por nuvens altas e sem vento.  14.3ºC foi a máxima do dia. 

atual:   céu limpo, algum nevoeiro sobre o rio e sigo com uns fresquinhos 4.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2012 às 03:12)

Boa noite!

Muita geada a esta hora em Bragança, o nosso companheiro Z13 regista na sua estação -0.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2012 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

Manhã de geada e céu limpo, com 0,0ºC neste momento. Mínima de -0,6ºC até agora.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2012 às 09:09)

Mínima desta madrugada *2.3ºC*
Hoje formo-se geada.Céu limpo e vento nulo
Por aqui hoje foi a temperatura mínima mais baixa deste Outono


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2012 às 10:41)

Ainda 4,7ºC. A geada vai-se mantendo nos locais à sombra. 

A mínima acabou por ficar em -1,2ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Nov 2012 às 18:57)

Temperatura actual 8.8ºC e 64%hr
hoje promete mais uma noite fria
Tº máxima de hoje 15.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2012 às 20:08)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi um dia solarengo com algumas nuvens altas e médias, de pouca extensão. A manhã foi fresca, sem geada, a tarde amena e com vento fraco.

Atuais 7,2ºC e 69%HR, com máxima de 11,7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2012 às 20:34)

Dia frio em Bragança em que a máxima não terá passado os 10ºC, isto apesar de ter estado um dia solarengo até meio da tarde altura em que o céu ficou progressivamente mais nublado.

Por agora 4.4ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Boas,mais um dia de Outono passado...dia calmo ,com 9.1ºC e vento nulo.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Nov 2012 às 02:37)

boas

por aqui o dia foi frio e de céu geralmente pouco nublado... não houve vento... 

1.5ºC de minima
14.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, ha nevoeiro sobre o rio, e sigo com 4.6ºC


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2012 às 10:19)

Bom dia, tempo nublado e muito nevoeiro acima da cota 500m, temperatura a rondar 8ºC.

Na Torre Serra da Estrela as 9:56 estavam 3.0ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2012 às 13:49)

Apesar das nuvens, o dia de hoje apresenta-se mais quente que o ontem.

Céu muito nublado e 10,5ºC, com 2,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

temperatura em queda na Torre com 2ºC

E esquecime de dizer no outro post que na torre onde o meu amigo tem o sensor tb tem uma webcam bem potente mas foi abandonada, éra optimo termos por la uma web, vamos ver


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2012 às 16:03)

Norther disse:


> Isso é que éra bom ter a estação meteorologica a funcionar para nós  mas ainda funciona mas só o pessoal do centro limpeza de neve tem acesso aos dados, conheço o chefe e tenho que ter uma conversa com ele se a maneira de ter os dados dela
> 
> Agora as temperaturas são tiradas por um amigo que trabalha por la e me manda dados de manha, pela hora de almoço e ao final da tarde, tem um termometro digital numa das Torres, aquela de pedra do cit centro.
> 
> a ver se arranjo tempo e aparelhos para termos registos na Torre, não é facil ja que nem eu tenho uma estação em condições no Tortosendo, a ver se conseguimos conquistar influencias





Norther disse:


> E esquecime de dizer no outro post que na torre onde o meu amigo tem o sensor tb tem uma webcam bem potente mas foi abandonada, éra optimo termos por la uma web, vamos ver



Eu continuo a achar algo surreal ainda não haver uma estação meteorológica como deve ser na Torre. Ainda se não tivesse acessos... Agora, com um centro comercial, uma estância de ski e pessoas a trabalhar lá diariamente...

Se conseguires esses feitos, Norther, tirar-te-ei o chapéu.


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Nov 2012 às 16:12)

AnDré disse:


> Eu continuo a achar algo surreal ainda não haver uma estação meteorológica como deve ser na Torre. Ainda se não tivesse acessos... Agora, com um centro comercial, uma estância de ski e pessoas a trabalhar lá diariamente...
> 
> Se conseguires esses feitos, Norther, tirar-te-ei o chapéu.



Quando é que abre a estância?


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2012 às 16:19)

Rainstorm disse:


> Quando é que abre a estância?





> Está tudo preparado para iniciar a época 2012/2013 na Estância de Ski Vodafone, assim que as condições o permitam.



Site: Estância de Ski Vodafone


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Nov 2012 às 19:16)

Boas,mais um dia de Outono passado...hoje foi um dia cinzento e continua ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco de ESE.

Dados de hoje 8.4ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (23 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

Boa noite,

dia fresco e com algum vento por Bragança. Extremos de *1,3ºC -< 11,0ºC*.

Neste momento céu nublado e ainda *8,3ºC*...


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2012 às 01:13)

boas

dia de sol e algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas... nao houve vento durante o dia, agora só por volta das 21h é que se levantou um vento fraco... 

3.9ºC de minima
14.8ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, vento fraco e um ambiente morno... sigo com 13.0ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2012 às 10:39)

bom dia

por aqui a manha chegou chuvosa e com algum vento... sigo com 13.6ºC 




Mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2012 às 14:06)

Chuva fraca e vento nulo
 acumulada 7.7mm
Temperatura actual 11.4ºC e 75%hr
P 1012hpa


----------



## Serrano (24 Nov 2012 às 15:11)

11ºC no Sarzedo, com períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Nov 2012 às 15:13)

panda disse:


> Chuva fraca e vento nulo
> acumulada 7.7mm
> Temperatura actual 11.4ºC e 75%hr
> P 1012hpa



Por aqui, quase igual.. Chuva fraca persistente, sem parar desde as 8h/9h, tendo acumulado no mínimo 7mm até agora.

Vento fraco ou nulo. 98.7%HR com 13C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2012 às 17:46)

Boas,como disse o Paulo H...desde manhã   e continua,e está para durar ,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Nov 2012 às 18:47)

E continua a chuva persistente (média 2mm/hora).

Até às 18h já caíram 16mm (aprox.), e nas próximas horas vai piorar com chuva moderada (>4mm/hora) a julgar pelo radar.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

boas... por gouveia a tarde foi de chuva fraca, com algum nevoeiro leve... nao hÃ¡ vento e sigo com 11.1C


----------



## panda (24 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

Chove bem e nevoeiro,vento nulo
 acumulada até ao momento 13.7mm
Temperatura 11.5ºC e 78%hr
P 1014hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Nov 2012 às 20:04)

Boas,neste momento chove com alguma intensidade,com 13,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Nov 2012 às 23:47)

por gouveia chove bem desde as 22h certinha mas intensa... nao ha vento e sigo com 10.5C


----------



## JCARL (25 Nov 2012 às 00:49)

Boa noite.

Estação do Salgueiral - Vila Velha de Ródão

Precipitação registada de 24/11/2012: 11,7 mm
Temperatura actual: 14,2 º C

─────────────────────────────────-────────────────────────

Regadios de Ródão
Serviços das Juntas de Agricultores do Regadio do Açafal e Regadio Colectivo da Coutada/Tamujais
───────────────────────────────────────────── ───── ────────

Rua Principal, 33 – Salgueiral – 6030-157 VILA VELHA DE RÓDÃO


----------



## CSOF (25 Nov 2012 às 11:17)

Bom dia, noite de chuva com 19,7 mm acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2012 às 12:36)

Boas,foram 23h seguidas sempre de chuva...desde esta magrudada que não chove,perto de 30.0mm até 0h de hoje...fora a desta noite ,muito nublado e ambiente morno na rua,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


Dados de ontem 10.5ºC / 14.2ºC,dados do IM com 28.4mm de chuva.


----------



## Serrano (25 Nov 2012 às 15:00)

Continua a chover no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 12.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (25 Nov 2012 às 17:36)

Está a ser um dia bem rentável por aqui em termos de precipitação, 36.2mm das 0 ás 19 horas, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 10 e os 11ºC


----------



## panda (25 Nov 2012 às 18:27)

dia marcado por chuva
 acumulada até ao momento 17.2mm
 acumulada ontem 23.7mm
desde Outubro já vai com 263.5mm 
Temperatura actual 13.6ºC e 77%hr
P 1012hpa


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Dia muito cinzento em Bragança marcado pela chuva fraca constante, por agora a temperatura ronda os 9/10ºC nas estações meteo da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2012 às 20:31)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de chuva fraca e por vezes moderada,continua o céu muito nublado e com regresso da chuva,com 13.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Nov 2012 às 21:19)

A estação do _meteocovilha_ regista uns impressionantes *81,3 mm* entre ontem (36,2 mm) e hoje (45,1mm)!!

E agora venha o frio...se puder ser com neve, ainda melhor!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

Boas,a chuva passou a aguaceiros com descida da temperatura,o vento virou para NW e mais fresco,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2012 às 10:13)

Bom dia ja esteve nevar na serra da Estrela com 0ºC na Torre, nevava acima dos 1500m


----------



## The-One-Divinal (26 Nov 2012 às 10:33)

Norther disse:


> Bom dia ja esteve nevar na serra da Estrela com 0ºC na Torre, nevava acima dos 1500m


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e 8,0ºC. É possível ver alguma neve nas montanhas a norte.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2012 às 12:57)

Céu algo nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 12.2ºC e 38%hr
Tº mínima desta madrugada 7ºC
P 1014hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

Boas,depois de uma noite muito nublado e manhã,mas sem chuva...o sol já vai aparecendo,ao fim de quatro dias ,o vento é fresco e moderado de NW,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2012 às 14:27)

Boas tardes temperatura ronda os 9ºC por aqui com céu algo nublado e vento fraco NE.

Na Torre Serra da Estrela a neve volta cair mas com pouca intencidade com uma temperatura de -0,9ºC


----------



## camrov8 (26 Nov 2012 às 14:40)

os modelos dão neve para cotas baixas na sexta feira


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

Boas,muito sol e poucas nuvens,o vento continua moderado de NNW,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2012 às 18:09)

Temperatura já em descida 7.9ºC e 41%hr


----------



## Norther (26 Nov 2012 às 18:15)

Na Torre serra da Estrela a temperatura é de -2,7ºC com céu algo nublado


----------



## Serrano (26 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

6.1ºC no Sarzedo, o que quase iguala a mínima da noite passada.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros durante a manha... houve algum vento que era bem fresco... 

7.6ºC de minima
13.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublado há algum ventinho mas fraco e sigo com a temperatura a baixar bem, 8.8ºC


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

Boa noite!

Dia fresco e maioritariamente soalheiro pelo Nordeste, por agora as temperaturas rondam os 4ºC nas estações meteo de Bragança. 

A próxima noite deverá ser de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Nov 2012 às 20:10)

Boas,a tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens...para dar lugar ao ,vai ficando fresco ,com 7.0ºC e vento fresco de NW.                                     

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Nov 2012 às 21:37)

Neste momento registo 6.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Nov 2012 às 22:27)

E a temperatura vai descendo com o céu limpo e agora sem vento... sigo já com 6.4ºC


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

Boas, estão 3,6ºC e um vento bem gelado na rua. 

Extremos hoje de 3,4ºC* / 7,9ºC.


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2012 às 11:15)

Bom dia, dia com céu pouco nublado e temperatura a rondar os 8ºC

Na Torre as 9:50 h estavam -2,8ºC com céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2012 às 12:49)

Bom dia .

Noite fria e algum vento de NW,pela manhã céu limpo para dar lugar neste momento algumas nuvens a enfeitar ,o ambiente morninho ao sol ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2012 às 14:16)

-3.0ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela com céu nublado


----------



## bigfire (27 Nov 2012 às 15:25)

Boas, por Vila Real céu nublado, com os belos 7.2ºc neste momento, e também com a chegada dos primeiros aguaceiros do dia as serras aqui a volta, Serra do Marão e do Alvão mais precisamente


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2012 às 17:09)

Temperatura em -4,2ºC na Torre sem precipitação


----------



## Serrano (27 Nov 2012 às 18:35)

Ambiente frio no Sarzedo, com 5ºC e um ventinho desagradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

Boas ,tarde ainda com alguns momentos de muito nublado ,na rua um vento fresco e moderado de NW ,com 6.4ºC .

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2012 às 20:45)

Boas,vai ficando fresquinho ,com 4.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Nov 2012 às 20:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, tornado--se muito nublado durante o meio da tarde... o vento começou a soprar fraco ao fim da tarde....

0.6ºC de minima
11.2ºC de maxima

atuais: 

ceu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 7.6ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2012 às 20:57)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, foi um dia frio, e sendo eu calorento, com muito sol... Mínima de 2,1ºC.
Por agora, o céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens média, segundo parece, com um luar forte.

Atuais 4,8ºC e 67%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Nov 2012 às 22:19)

Temperatura actual 5ºC e 43%hr
P 1008hpa


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2012 às 00:14)

Hoje  em Montalegre nevava as 8 da noite com temperatura nos 0º


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Nov 2012 às 02:40)

Hoje por volta das 16h caíram um farapinhos de neve no meio da chuva


----------



## Hermano1x (28 Nov 2012 às 02:41)

> Hoje em Montalegre nevava as 8 da noite com temperatura nos 0º



Mas nevou durante quanto tempo?


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2012 às 02:55)

Hermano1x disse:


> Mas nevou durante quanto tempo?




Não contei o tempo..naquele periodo de tempo entre 6 da tarde e 8 da noite nevava e parava, tinha interregnos. Quando vim embora para Braga estava a nevar e inclusivé tirei fotos só que não sei como postar. os campos e os carros já estavam brancos. Era precipitação vinda de Espanha. Deu para regalar as vistas.

Para quem ia tomar café a Vieira do Minho acabou por jantar em Montalegre só com ideia de ver neve.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2012 às 07:47)

boneli disse:


> (...) inclusivé tirei fotos só que não sei como postar.



Um tópico para ajudar: Como inserir imagens no fórum


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2012 às 09:46)

Temperatura mínima desta madrugada *1.9ºC*


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2012 às 10:43)

Neste momento -1,9ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela com céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2012 às 12:31)

Bom dia .

Esta noite já foi bem ...baixou até aos 2.0ºC ,ambiente na rua mais morno,hoje o vento está mais calmo de NW,com 12.9ºC e um céu limpo .


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2012 às 12:33)

Norther disse:


> Neste momento -1,9ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela com céu pouco nublado



Nem vestígio de neve, certo?

Na Gralheira, Montemuro, aos 1100m o cenário é de ausência de precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Ontem por volta das 13h quando saí de Bragança era visível alguma acumulação de neve nas serras espanholas a Norte (zona de Sanabria), mais tarde à passagem por Viseu o topo da Serra da Estrela não era visível devido à nebulosidade logo não sei se teria acumulação de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2012 às 13:44)

Boas,muito sol e ambiente morninho ao sol,com 13.7ºC e o vento continua calmo de NW.


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2012 às 14:08)

Nada de neve AnDré, o céu apenas ao final da tarde se tem apresentado algo nublado mas limpa durante a noite e hoje esta um belo dia de sol


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2012 às 14:33)

Dia de sol e vento fraco
Temperatura 13.3ºC e 26%hr
P 1011hpa


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

Neste momento -0,9ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela com céu pouco nublado


----------



## panda (28 Nov 2012 às 17:28)

hoje a temperatura nao foi alem dos 14ºC
Temperatura actual 8.8ºC e 30%hr


----------



## Serrano (28 Nov 2012 às 19:11)

5.8ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 9.4ºC e uma mínima de 2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2012 às 19:34)

Boas,tarde de sol...bem bom para se estar ao sol,neste momento já atirar para o fresco,está um vento fresco de NW ,com 7.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.0ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

Boas,vento de NW e fresco,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

como a minha estação meteo esta com pilhas fracas mando só a temperatura do Torre Serra da Estrela que marca neste momento -5,3ºC


----------



## The-One-Divinal (28 Nov 2012 às 22:27)

Norther disse:


> como a minha estação meteo esta com pilhas fracas mando só a temperatura do Torre Serra da Estrela que marca neste momento -5,3ºC



Bem fresquinho..!!


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Nov 2012 às 01:09)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro, mas notava-se o sol, que se levantou por volta das 10h, deixando o céu pouco nublado durante o resto do dia. não havia geada mas a humildade dos carros estava congelada. não houve vento por aqui.

-0.1ºC de minima (a primeira da temporada)
11.6ºC de máxima 

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, já alguns bancos de nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas, nao ha vento e sigo com 2.9ºC


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 10:37)

-4.1ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Bons dias
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura 11.2ºC e 27%hr
Mínima desta madrugada 4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2012 às 13:05)

Bom dia .

Depois de uma noite novamente fria ,muito sol com um céu limpo,ambiente morno ao sol,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco de NWN.


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2012 às 13:58)

Céu a ficar nublado por nuvens altas 
vento fraco com uma sensação desagradável 
temperatura 10.1ºC
P 1014hpa


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 14:27)

-2,8ºC na Torre Serra da Estrela


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Nov 2012 às 15:54)

Boa tarde!
Aqui por Vila Real esta a ficar o céu muito nublado e a temperatura a descer!
Por agora esta 9ºc  certos 
P 1017hpa


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2012 às 16:49)

Só se ouvem as pessoas na rua a queixar do frio
Temperatura actual 7.9ºC e 39%hr


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

4,7º e céu com algumas nuvens...já chuviscou, mas penso que nas serras a norte deve estar a nevar


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Nov 2012 às 17:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> 4,7º e céu com algumas nuvens...já chuviscou, mas penso que nas serras a norte deve estar a nevar



Consegues postar uma foto daí de agora?


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Nov 2012 às 17:31)

Céu nublado e sempre a descer a temperatura estão 7ºc


----------



## Serrano (29 Nov 2012 às 18:33)

5ºC no Sarzedo, vamos lá ver se chegam cá uns flocos de neve...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

Boas por aqui um ventinho e de NW bem fresco,com 6.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 12.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 18:54)

a minha estação esta com pilhas fracas mas resolveu trabalhar agora, marca 5.0ºC com céu algo nublado vento fraco de norte, 57% HR 

Na Torre Serra da Estrela -5,4ºC


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2012 às 18:57)

Temperatura a descer bem 5.8ºC e 45%hr


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

Boas pessoal.
A estação de castro laboreiro regista 1.72 mm de precipitação e 3.3'c com 92% HR.
Sendo que está a 800 e tal metros já deve nevar um pouco mais acima.
Abc pessoal.


----------



## panda (29 Nov 2012 às 19:12)

Na França vai nevando tive a falar com uma amiga e tem la 15cm de neve.Vive em  Vailly, Rhone-Alpes, France.
por aqui esta a descer bem a temperatura ja com 5.4ºC
Vamos ver se a precipitação para amanhã


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

Rainstorm disse:


> Consegues postar uma foto daí de agora?



Não tive oportunidade


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2012 às 19:45)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> A estação de castro laboreiro regista 1.72 mm de precipitação e 3.3'c com 92% HR.
> Sendo que está a 800 e tal metros já deve nevar um pouco mais acima.
> Abc pessoal.



Deve estar somente a chover por lá devido à elevada humidade (> 90%), a temperatura está nos 2,9ºC e já se registaram 3,6 mm.


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

por aqui com o céu ainda com poucas nuvens a inversão térmica pode dar uma boa ajuda a baixar a cota temperatura a rondar 4 graus.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2012 às 20:27)

Boa noite,

Pelo que o Radar MeteoGalicia mostra, é bem provável que esteja a nevar no eixo Alvão / Larouco / Gerês, uma vez que a primeira linha de precipitação já se encontra sobre esta região. Às 19h e sem precipitação, Montalegre registava 2ºC.

A MeteoGalicia colocou toda a raia interior com Portugal sob aviso amarelo por neve.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2012 às 20:31)

DRC disse:


> Deve estar somente a chover por lá devido à elevada humidade (> 90%), a temperatura está nos 2,9ºC e já se registaram 3,6 mm.



Boas.
Sim, eu referi-me a uma cota uma pouco superior. Entretanto já desceu mais um pouco. Segue nos 2.6ºc com a precipitação a aumentar. Se nevar por lá será mais durante a noite. 
Abc


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2012 às 20:33)

Boa noite.

Por aqui cai água-neve desde à minutos.

A temperatura caíu de 3,5º C para 2,2ºC em poucos minutos.

Já dá para regalar os olhos. 



Fiquem bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

Por Paradela (Chaves) ainda não chove! 

*Temperatura: 3.5ºC
Humidade: 82%
Pressão: 1014 hpa
Vento: 5.7 km NW *


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Nov 2012 às 20:57)

Aqui vai chovendo estão neste momento 5ºc


----------



## amarusp (29 Nov 2012 às 21:17)

Boa noite!
Gostava que alguem me confirmasse se cai neve na cidade das Guarda!


----------



## dlourenco (29 Nov 2012 às 21:17)

Parece que já neva bem na Guarda


----------



## dlourenco (29 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

amarusp disse:


> Boa noite!
> Gostava que alguem me confirmasse se cai neve na cidade das Guarda!



Confirmo por amigos que tenho lá a viver


----------



## ACalado (29 Nov 2012 às 21:20)

Boa noite, 3ºc com aguaceiros fracos, vamos ver se cai alguns flocos


----------



## vifra (29 Nov 2012 às 21:22)

Tenho relatos de que neva na Gralheira de Montemuro. Ainda não cobre o chão, porque dizem que é muito húmida, mas vai caindo, como mostra esta foto, retirada do facebook. Pena que a net (fixa) falhou, por isso a camera está em baixo.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

tenho informação que em Trancoso vai caindo umas farrapas misturadas no meio da chuva


----------



## CSOF (29 Nov 2012 às 21:28)

boa noite, chuva com 0,5mm e 4.ºC... subi aos 1000 metros e nada de neve... caíam alguns flocos esporádicos


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

Aqui no Sabugal é só chuva! estão 3 graus e estamos no limiar...


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 21:44)

aqui a pouco passou uma nuvem que deixou uns aguaceiros, agora limpou

Na Serra da Estrela, zona da Lagoa Comprida deu para borrifar o chão, pegou num instante


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2012 às 21:55)

Por aqui parou, nem neve nem chuva.

Fiz uma pequena viagem à serra e verifiquei que nevava (só neve) a partir dos 850m, com acumulação a partir dos 900m. Aos 1000m havia uma acumulação de 3-4cm, o carro marcava 0,5ºC, já deu para brincar um pouco! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## jonaslor (29 Nov 2012 às 21:58)

Por volta das 21.15m nevava em Loriga..


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2012 às 22:02)




----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

3.8º por aqui e a descer...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

bragança vai estar mesmo no limite! :\

espero que as serras do Parque nacional de Penda-Geres se encham bem de neve para dar um salto no sabado!!


----------



## bartotaveira (29 Nov 2012 às 22:14)

Deixo aqui umas fotos, não estão grande coisa, mas é melhor que nada!


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2012 às 22:16)

Com este aguaceirozito a temperatura desceu para os 1,5º, venha mais chuva. Pela imagem de radar a Serra de S. Mamede (Portalegre) vai ter festa!


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 22:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> bragança vai estar mesmo no limite! :\
> 
> espero que as serras do Parque nacional de Penda-Geres se encham bem de neve para dar um salto no sabado!!



Para além da temperatura, a precipitação tem sido escassa.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2012 às 22:21)

Boa noite. 

Por Viseu chove fraco, com vento muito fraco do quadrante NW.

Atuais 6,0ºC e 90%HE, com 0,7mm.


----------



## Meteolousada (29 Nov 2012 às 22:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Para além da temperatura, a precipitação tem sido escassa.



Parece me Que ainda Vais ter uma surpresa , a ver vamos


----------



## Meteolousada (29 Nov 2012 às 22:28)

Será que está a nevar na guarda?


----------



## Bgc (29 Nov 2012 às 22:36)

Por aqui 3.0º, sensação térmica baixa.

Ainda com esperança nesta noite e madrugada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Nov 2012 às 22:58)

Boas,por aqui as nuvens já chegaram e céu meio nublado ,com 5.9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2012 às 23:27)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui 3.0º, sensação térmica baixa.
> 
> Ainda com esperança nesta noite e madrugada!



Adoro estas noites em que ficamos na expectativa para ver o que acontece, infelizmente não estou no meu posto de observação habitual em Bragança mas estou a torcer por vós aqui em Lisboa.

Boas fotos *bartotaveira* já deu para saborear a neve


----------



## mborgespires (29 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Em Mirandela chuva e frio.
5.8°C, 74% de humidade


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2012 às 23:49)

Meteolousada disse:


> Será que está a nevar na guarda?



De momento, e segundo o que me diz uma amiga minha de lá, não neva.
Mas já nevou o suficiente para cobrir os tejadilhos dos carros.


Das 22h às 23h:
0,6ºC em Montalegre com 0,3mm de precipitação.
0,9ºC na Guarda e 0,3mm.


----------



## Hermano1x (29 Nov 2012 às 23:59)

Estao 4ºc aqui em vila real vai descendo devagarinho  a temperatura!!!

Cheguei agora de lamas de Olo (serra do alvao), estavam 0ºc não chovia nem pinta de neve tinha apenas muito nevoeiro...


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2012 às 00:09)

Belas fotos bartotaveira, já tinha uma acumulação considerável a zona!


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2012 às 00:16)

Aqui tenho 3,4ºC e vão caindo uns pingos.


----------



## -jf- (30 Nov 2012 às 00:59)

Boa noite, por aqui
com: 7,3º


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 01:09)

-jf- disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui
> com: 7,3º



é o que o interior norte e centro precisava


----------



## cova beira (30 Nov 2012 às 01:25)

Norther disse:


> é o que o interior norte e centro precisava



norther já pega aí na 5 de outubro ou quê?''''


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Nov 2012 às 02:47)

Alguém visualizou alguma actividade atmosférica? Ando com saudade dos flashs.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2012 às 02:59)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro e tudo congelado ate as 10h depois disso o céu esteve geralmente nublado, tornando-se muito nublado no final da tarde... o vento soprou fraco ao fim da tarde... choveu bem entre as 21h e as 22h... 

temperaturas: 

-1.0ºC de minima
13.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

não chove, mas o céu esta nublado, com o nevoeiro já a instalar-se, não ha vento e sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2012 às 07:51)

Temperaturas 

*6z *






*7z*


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 08:52)

> R338
> Sentido: Lagoa Comprida - Piornos
> Estrada Fechada devido a neve
> 
> ...



A estação de Loriga registou cerca de 5mm na última hora e a temperatura lá é de 1,4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 09:04)

Gralheira, Montemuro


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 09:07)

isso é que éra Cova beira eheheh mas temos neve no solo ate aos 1200m no lado sul no lado Norte deve a cota deve ser um pouco inferior e esta a nevar bem, nota-se bem uma bela cortina a cair na encosta por cima da covilhã, aguardo comunicação da Serra da estrela do meu colega


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 09:18)

Na Lago comprida a acumulação é entre os 5cm e 10cm, as estradas estão cortadas logo hoje não terei a informação da temperatura para a Torre, o centro limpeza de neve esta a trabalhar a meio gás porque os sub contratados só começavam amanha , adoro esta ideia das estradas para Torre não existirem  e continua a nevar


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2012 às 09:52)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento nulo 
Temperatura 6.6ºC e 56%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 3.7ºC


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2012 às 10:54)

Norther disse:


> Na Lago comprida a acumulação é entre os 5cm e 10cm, as estradas estão cortadas logo hoje não terei a informação da temperatura para a Torre, o centro limpeza de neve esta a trabalhar a meio gás porque os sub contratados só começavam amanha , adoro esta ideia das estradas para Torre não existirem  e continua a nevar



Não fazia ideia que 5-10cm era suficiente para  bloquear as estradas...
Noutros locais da Europs costuma-se espalhar sal nas estradas antes de começar a nevar, e geralmente quando as temperaturas são apenas ligeiramente negativas ( até -5/-6ºC) o sal costuma ser muito eficaz, derretendo a neve quase ao ritmo a que ela cai..


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 11:00)

stormy disse:


> Não fazia ideia que 5-10cm era suficiente para  bloquear as estradas...
> Noutros locais da Europs costuma-se espalhar sal nas estradas antes de começar a nevar, e geralmente quando as temperaturas são apenas ligeiramente negativas ( até -5/-6ºC) o sal costuma ser muito eficaz, derretendo a neve quase ao ritmo a que ela cai..



Acho que só em Portugal é que 5-10cm de neve são suficientes para cortar uma estrada, definitivamente não somos um país preparado para a neve, o que até é normal visto esta ser rara por cá, somos o país da Europa continental com menos ocorrências de neve.

Então pessoal de *Bragança* chegou a nevar alguma coisa por aí??


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 11:01)

stormy disse:


> Não fazia ideia que 5-10cm era suficiente para  bloquear as estradas...
> Noutros locais da Europs costuma-se espalhar sal nas estradas antes de começar a nevar, e geralmente quando as temperaturas são apenas ligeiramente negativas ( até -5/-6ºC) o sal costuma ser muito eficaz, derretendo a neve quase ao ritmo a que ela cai..



pois é mas aqui em Portugal é assim, o centro limpeza tem poucos apoios se me quis perceber e não posso alongar-me mais


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2012 às 11:08)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que só em Portugal é que 5-10cm de neve são suficientes para cortar uma estrada, definitivamente não somos um país preparado para a neve, o que até é normal visto esta ser rara por cá, somos o país da Europa continental com menos ocorrências de neve.
> 
> Então pessoal de *Bragança* chegou a nevar alguma coisa por aí??



Pouca frequencia de neve?
Neva todos os anos! somos dos paises da Europa com mais precipitação no Inverno...em certos anos podemos ter inclusivé varios metros de neve durante algum tempo a cotas que nem são muito altas...1300, 1600m.. ( lá por não o termos há alguns anos não quer dizer que não venha a acontecer..)


Não entendo, temos cidades em que neva todos os anos por vezes mais de 20cm de cada vez..Guarda, Bragança..

Mas bom...é bem que a malta se prepare para este Inverno pois a tendencia sazonal aponta para mais neve do que nos ultimos anos nas nossas serras..talvez ocorram uns bons nevões esta temporada, pois o padrão apesar de tender para o de 2009-10, será mais frio.. ( mais eventos de NW).


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 11:26)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que só em Portugal é que 5-10cm de neve são suficientes para cortar uma estrada, definitivamente não somos um país preparado para a neve, o que até é normal visto esta ser rara por cá, somos o país da Europa continental com menos ocorrências de neve.



Em Inglaterra neva mais e a neve também é sempre uma surpresa. 



stormy disse:


> Noutros locais da Europs costuma-se espalhar sal nas estradas antes de começar a nevar.



Espalha-se sal em centros urbanos e artérias principais. Não se espalha sal em estradas de montanha. E muito menos em parques naturais. 
Já pensaste no custo que isso teria? Já para não falar das consequências ambientais.




stormy disse:


> Pouca frequencia de neve?
> Neva todos os anos! somos dos paises da Europa com mais precipitação no Inverno...em certos anos podemos ter inclusivé varios metros de neve durante algum tempo a cotas que nem são muito altas...1300, 1600m.. ( lá por não o termos há alguns anos não quer dizer que não venha a acontecer..)
> 
> Não entendo, temos cidades em que neva todos os anos por vezes mais de 20cm de cada vez..Guarda, Bragança..



Apenas 2% do território nacional está acima dos 1300m.
Estradas alcatroadas acima dessa cota, só na Serra da Estrela e no acesso às antenas do Marão. 

De resto, só por trilhos ou por caminhos de terra batida (muito graças aos parques eólicos).

Povoações acima dos 1300m? Só na Serra da Estrela (Penhas Douradas e Penhas da Saúde).

Mas já agora faz lá uma lista de eventos com *20cm* de neve acumulados em Bragança (cidade) nos últimos anos. eheh


----------



## The-One-Divinal (30 Nov 2012 às 11:29)

MSantos disse:


> Acho que só em Portugal é que 5-10cm de neve são suficientes para cortar uma estrada, definitivamente não somos um país preparado para a neve, o que até é normal visto esta ser rara por cá, somos o país da Europa continental com menos ocorrências de neve.
> 
> Então pessoal de *Bragança* chegou a nevar alguma coisa por aí??



desculpem lá qualquer coisinha, mas voces as vezes dizem coisas tão pouco acertadas.. vivi 13 anos na suiça e vi a cortarem as estradas que davam acesso as montanhas e tambem com 10cm de neve e é um país que esta habituado a invernos bem piores que os nossos.. voces nao se podem esquecer que estamos em portugal. A grande maioria do acesso a torre é por estrada em boas condiçoes, mas a maioria da população nao usa pneus de neve e muito menos correntes. Na suiça é OBRIGATORIO uso de pneus de inverno.


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Pronto, Ok André, tens razão quanto ás questões ambientais e ao facto de haver poucas infraestruturas a mais de 1300m.

Quanto aos eventos com mais de 20cm em Bragança, acho que nos ultimos 10, 15 anos já devem ter ocorrido algumas vezes..mas não sei ao certo quantas.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2012 às 11:43)

*Nevão fecha estradas na Serra da Estrela*

Um nevão obrigou ao encerramento das estradas do maciço central da Serra da Estrela, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve nos Piornos.

Segundo a mesma fonte, a neve cai com intensidade desde as 05H30 e as estradas foram encerradas pelas 06H00.

Está fechada a principal via, entre Piornos, Torre e Sabugueiro, bem como a estrada entre Lagoa Comprida e Loriga.

A ligação entre Piornos e Manteigas está aberta, mas poderá ser encerrada em breve se a neve continuar a cair.

Nos Piornos, a temperatura pelas 08H45 era de um grau negativo.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## The-One-Divinal (30 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

O que faz falta na serra da estrela é um acesso  dá covilhá a torre atraves de um train(comboio) de Montanha..


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 11:45)

stormy disse:


> Pouca frequencia de neve?
> Neva todos os anos! somos dos paises da Europa com mais precipitação no Inverno...em certos anos podemos ter inclusivé varios metros de neve durante algum tempo a cotas que nem são muito altas...1300, 1600m.. ( lá por não o termos há alguns anos não quer dizer que não venha a acontecer..)
> 
> 
> ...



As áreas com mais de 1300m de altitude são muito poucas em Portugal e como disse o André têm muito poucas estradas e quase nenhumas populações. As nevadas nas cidades do Interior não são tão fortes como julgas, falando da realidade de Bragança que é a que conheço melhor, desde que fui para lá vai para  6 Invernos, nunca vi um nevão de mais de 20cm (nem 15cm acho eu), não quer dizer que não possam ter havido nevões maiores no passado mas não são frequentes.


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Nov 2012 às 11:52)

AnDré disse:


> Em Inglaterra neva mais e a neve também é sempre uma surpresa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como todos já se aperceberam não nevou em Bragança...
Cada vez mais apercebo-me que entradas de Norte são sempre um fracasso... de Noroeste um fracasso a maior parte das vezes...de leste normalmente são secas.
Em 10 anos que vivo em Bragança não me recordo de nenhum nevão com 20 cm na cidade...as melhores hipóteses de nevar normalmente é quando existe bastande frio instalado e acontece uma entrada humida de sudoeste, é claro que o frio depois acaba por ser varrido, mas normalmente aqui aguenta-se bem. Depois existem também as entradas de oeste que se forem suficientemente frias podem originar boas acumulações. Esta descrição baseia-se acima de tudo no acompanhar atento e na observação dos invernos em bragança. Penso que em 2009 houve uma entrada pura atlântica que deixou boas acumulações uns dias antes do Natal mas como estava em Paris não sei precisar se atingiu 20cm.


----------



## tclor (30 Nov 2012 às 12:07)

AnDré disse:


> A estação de Loriga registou cerca de 5mm na última hora e a temperatura lá é de 1,4ºC.




Confirma-se de facto a queda de alguma neve em Loriga, pela manhã. Alguns pontos mais elevados da vila registaram uma fina camada branca, visível também em alguns automóveis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2012 às 12:07)

O único nevão que vi bem acima dos 20cm foi em 1997... E que saudades desse ano!


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2012 às 12:27)

Hummm.... discussão interessante...!

Em Bragança "cidade", nos últimos 30 anos tenho ideia de 3 (quanto muito 4 ) episódios com acumulações na ordem dos 20cm... 

De qualquer forma, para fechar uma estrada bastam 7/8 cm de neve. (uma mão travessa) Pois a maioria dos automóveis com 1 eixo motriz e com pneus de verão apenas avançam em zonas planas, assim que sobe um pouquinho ficam atravessados. Além disso, depende das características de nevada... se estiver muito frio e a primeira neve colar à estrada gelada, bastam 3/4  cm para tudo complicar. Se a neve for muito húmida  e a temperatura ligeiramente positiva, os carros têm bastante mais facilidade em avançar, mesmo com os 7 ou 8 cm de acumulação.


----------



## joberit (30 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

miguelgjm disse:


> Hoje foi um dia com chuva durante a manhã e Aguaceiros durante a tarde. Neste preciso momento volta a cair outro relativamente moderado. Conta com essa possibilidade principalmente de manhã.
> 
> cumps
> 
> P.S - Castro Daire



Viva Miguel ,
Só aproveitar para agradecer a info . Fui fazer a caminhada prevista ás Minas de  Castro Daire  e esteve um dia impecável, um pouco de vento Norte mas até ajudou a refrescar.
Obrigado pela dica .


----------



## ppereira (30 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

Penso que o Z13 disse tudo. Já fiquei totalmente parado em Pas de La Casa com 3/4 cm de neve... tudo porque estavam -10ºC e a estrada ficou uma autêntica pista de gelo, foi o caos completo e nem com sal a situação melhorou.
Também já subi a Serra Nevada a nevar bem (7/8 cm de neve na estrada) e consegui lá chegar a cima sem ter que por as correntes (era de noite e não vi passar um único limpa neves).
Quanto aos eventos de neve de 20 ou mais cms... a memória vale o que vale, mas na Guarda (zona que conheço bem) ocorrem 3/4 por década. lembro-me de um ano que ocorreram 2 nevões no espaço de 5 dias e aí sim houve problemas sérios na circulação. De resto, face à raridade deste acontecimento, não me parece que a EP ou as concessionárias das auto-estradas vão investir muito na limpeza da neve e aplicação de sal nas estradas...


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Segundo uma familiar minha nevou na aldeia de Fóios no concelho do Sabugal.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

boas

manha de céu nublado, mas sem aguaceiros, corre uma brisa fria... 

actuais: 

céu nublado, não há vento e sigo com 9.2ºC


----------



## Johnny (30 Nov 2012 às 13:55)

Muita neve no concelho de Montalegre...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (30 Nov 2012 às 14:14)

De facto, nevões com 20 cm, ou mais, não há assim muitos à cota a que estão a maioria das nossas cidades. Na Covilhã, e a memória vale o que vale, nevões com 20 ou mais cm recordo um no Carnaval de 83 e outro no Carnaval de 91. Em 2010, houve um com 10/15 cm.

Claro que na Covilhã há menos dias de neve do que em Loriga, Manteigas, Bragança ou Trancoso. E menos ainda que na Guarda ou em Montalegre, mas, mesmo assim, na Guarda não há muitos anos com nevões dessa ordem de grandeza.

Sobre o centro de limpeza de neve da Serra da Estrela deixem-me dizer apenas o seguinte...Como disse o André, e muito bem, as pessoas não se podem esquecer que o uso de salgema num Parque Natural tem consequências no ambiente; ainda assim, e com todas essas limitações, estou certo que o centro de limpeza gasta na casa das toneladas de salgema todos os Invernos.

Por outro lado, não se esqueçam que os condutores portugueses vão para a Serra da Estrela, como quem vai para o Algarve, ou seja, sem correntes para a neve e sem qualquer tipo de preparação sobre a forma de conduzir na neve. Por isso, estou certo que muitas vezes o centro de limpeza de neve fecha as estradas como forma de prevenir acidentes e, sobretudo, congestionamentos. Alguém imagina o que seria resgatar centenas de automóveis e camionetas, a mais de 1900 m de altitude, mesmo que com pouca neve nas estradas, se de repente começasse a nevar copiosamente?!

Abraços aos "meteoloucos" da neve, está oficialmente aberta a nossa época!


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2012 às 14:36)

> *Montalegre recebe primeiro nevão do ano*
> 30 Nov, 2012, 14:23
> 
> Em Montalegre, a última noite foi a do primeiro nevão deste final de ano. A queda de neve obrigou ao encerramento da estrada que liga a vila à fronteira com Espanha e já todos se preparam para um novo nevão ao final do dia.



Vídeo em rtp.pt


----------



## boneli (30 Nov 2012 às 14:55)

Boa tarde a todos.

Acabado de chegar de Montalegre onde passei a noite.
Resumidamente chegueia Montalegre por volta das 4 da tarde. Não havia precipitação, apenas alguma neve acumulada nas montanhas a Norte em direção a Pitões das Junias, Fui ao Larouco e também tinha alguma ( pouca neve). Andaria com acumulação a partir dos 1100 metros.

A partir das 7 da tarde até ás 9 caiu um forte nevão e ai sim acumulou em Montalegre. Não muito, no máximo 5 cm. Como havia acumulção na parte baixa da Vila a cota  rondou os 800/900 metros.

As 9 da noite parou a precipitação e mesmo durante o noite pouco deve ter caido.
De manhã a neve já estava a derreter em Montalegre...no entanto as Montamnhas a norte viradas para Espanhã e para os lados de pitões das junias tinha muita neve. Fui até a fronteira e um pouco ( até onde pude ) ao Larouco e posso dizer que tinha neve com mais de 10 cm ( no minimo).

Bem básicamente de Montalegre para os Pisões nada de nada nem precipitação..Vinha tudo de Espanha e ficava retido sobrando mesmo pouco para Montalegre.

Não sei as temperaturas, mas posso dizer que as estradas estiveram sempre transitaveis mesmo para Pitões que ai sim deveria ter muita neve. Desde as 7 da tarde estavam Bombeiros e viaturas da CÂmara de prevenção e desimpediram sempre as estradas mais problemáticas.


----------



## Serrano (30 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.8ºC. Durante a noite ainda se viram uns flocos de neve no meio da chuva, mas ficou-se por aí, pelo menos que eu visse.


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 15:49)

Serra da Estrela, fotos tiradas por amigos


----------



## Ricardo Martins (30 Nov 2012 às 15:52)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...m-retidos-devido-a-neve-na-serra-de-montemuro

Neve na serra de Montemuro


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2012 às 15:59)

Belas fotos!!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2012 às 16:09)

Norther disse:


> Serra da Estrela, fotos tiradas por amigos



Coitado do bicho, fotos muito boas


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 16:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Coitado do bicho, fotos muito boas




eheheh pelo contrario disseram-me que estava todo contente e fartava-se de correr


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2012 às 17:21)

Está muito bonita a Serra da Estrela


----------



## GabKoost (30 Nov 2012 às 17:28)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> ...Como disse o André, e muito bem, as pessoas não se podem esquecer que o uso de salgema num Parque Natural tem consequências no ambiente; ainda assim, e com todas essas limitações, estou certo que o centro de limpeza gasta na casa das toneladas de salgema todos os Invernos.
> 
> Por outro lado, não se esqueçam que os condutores portugueses vão para a Serra da Estrela, como quem vai para o Algarve, ou seja, sem correntes para a neve e sem qualquer tipo de preparação sobre a forma de conduzir na neve.
> :



Eu direi ainda mais.

Deveria ser expressamente proibido o uso de Salgema nos Parque Naturais.

Que Portugal é um país onde as pessoas tem atitudes estranhas isso já sabemos. Mas quando neva é ainda mais ridículo observar certos comportamentos.

Em 1º lugar, em países "normais", quando neva, a ÚLTIMA coisa que as pessoas fazem é ir para a Montanha. Em Portugal, em muitos casos, é a 1ª.

Trabalho num local a 500 m de altitude entre Brg e Gmr e, em 2009 tivemos o último "grande" (para a zona) nevão. Foi um  festival de rir com o povo da cidade a dirigir-se de Fiat Punto e Opel Corsa para a Montanha para ver mais neve.

Acidentes em cadeia, carros presos 2 dias na Serra por causa do congelamento das estradas etc.

Após este festival as pessoas ainda vieram reclamar na rádio e medias locais acerca da falta de preparação das autoridades para estas situações.

A sério? Vão se meter com as latas na montanha após um nevão, numa região onde apesar de não serem coisa rara, está muito longe de ser frequente e em regime intenso, e a culpa é das autoridades?

Mesmo na Serra da Estrela, onde a câmara municipal já tem o dever de estar preparada, as pessoas tem de perceber que, ao ir para a Serra no inverno, com previsão de Neve, estão sujeitas a isso. Se vão sem preparação que não se queixem de nada pois a ignorância, hoje em dia, é indesculpável.

Eu, quando quero ir para o Gerês ver a Neve, peço um 4x4 emprestado a um amigo, levo algum equipamento mínimo e arranco. E mesmo assim não me arrisco e fico nos itinerários mais seguros.

Agora é claro que a vasta maioria vai passear de FDS, levam com um nevão que,provavelmente, já estava previsto, e depois ficam escandalizados por as estradas não estarem abertas para passarem meia dúzia de horas depois. E tantos lhes faz se o Sal é prejudicial para o meio ambiente. Por eles até podia queimar tudo. Eles só vão para estas zonas para exibirem as fotos no facebook aos amigos.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (30 Nov 2012 às 17:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Eu direi ainda mais.
> 
> Deveria ser expressamente proibido o uso de Salgema nos Parque Naturais.
> 
> ...




Nem mais..


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2012 às 17:58)

Dei um salto à Serra da Nogueira esta tarde. Ainda se podia ver algum sincelo e neve na parte mais alta da serra.


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2012 às 18:04)

Temperatura actual 6.4ºC e 48%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 8.6ºC


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

Nem mais GabKoost por mim ate deviam fechar a estrada para Torre e fazerem um teleférico diferente do antigo, assim as pessoas já não levavam tanto lixo, as lojas deslocavam-se para as aldeias de montanha como as Penhas da Saúde na cara sul e Sabugueiro cara norte, não imaginam a quantidade de lixo que vem pelas ribeiras é muito impressionante!! e assim o centro limpeza de neve já trabalhava melhor.

Stormy já fiz caminhadas para a Torre debaixo de nevões e algumas vezes decidimos vir pela estrada para ver os limpa neves a trabalhar, a estrada encerrada, e passava o limpa neves a deitar sal, ao fim de 2  3 min. cai uma bela pancada de graupel e a estrada desaparece, e das encostas desciam milhares de bolas graupel que faziam paredes ate ao meio da via e ai fiquei a conhecer a grande dificuldade de ter uma estrada aberta.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Nov 2012 às 19:26)

GabKoost disse:


> Eu direi ainda mais.
> 
> Deveria ser expressamente proibido o uso de Salgema nos Parque Naturais.
> 
> ...



Em países "normais", os automobilistas que não andam de 4x4 e que se aventuram na montanha em itinerários com elemento branco levam no mínimo pneus de "neve" ou então colocam as correntes.... Em Portugal são poucos os que realmente fazem isso e posso até dizer com alguma certeza que a esmagadora maioria corre riscos desnecessários (viaturas atravessadas ou presas na estrada criando congestionamento no local.....)....

Podemos gostar da natureza mas devemos respeitar-la e não devemos em nenhum caso subestimar os seus diversos perigos.....

Um bem haja a todos e viva o Elemento Branco


----------



## Norther (30 Nov 2012 às 19:33)

tenho uma temperatura de 5.3ºC
65% HR


Na Torre estão -3.4ºC

O meu colega falou-me agora que houve abusos com pessoal a quebrar as barreiras e avançaram para a Torre mesmo com a estrada por limpar, incrível!! a gente burra


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Nov 2012 às 19:42)

Norther disse:


> tenho uma temperatura de 5.3ºC
> 65% HR
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Norther,

Só em Portugal é que a gente capaz de fazer uma coisa dessas: quebrar as barreiras e avançarem para a Torre com estrada por limpar.... Duvido que sejam turistas estrangeiros, acredito que seja gente de cá.

Isso já não é "gente burra", é gente parva...... O problema é se acontece mesmo algo de trágico, não podem dizer que não foram avisados ou que não viram as barreiras!!!!.

As entidades responsáveis estão salvaguardadas nesta situação caso aconteça alguma coisa a essas pessoas......


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2012 às 19:51)

Mas está gente lá em cima na Torre mesmo durante este tempo de frio e neve não? A Turistrela podia tomar conta das coisas de outra maneira.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Nov 2012 às 20:06)

acredita que gente parva há em todo o mundo, procura acidentes na russia e vez gente que devia ser a mais preparada para a neve e é ver as figuras mais parvas.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2012 às 20:58)

stormy disse:


> Pouca frequencia de neve?
> Neva todos os anos! somos dos paises da Europa com mais precipitação no Inverno...em certos anos podemos ter inclusivé varios metros de neve durante algum tempo a cotas que nem são muito altas...1300, 1600m.. ( lá por não o termos há alguns anos não quer dizer que não venha a acontecer..)
> Não entendo, temos cidades em que neva todos os anos por vezes mais de 20cm de cada vez..Guarda, Bragança..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Nov 2012 às 21:04)

Boas,dia de inverno ,dia de céu muito nublado,chuva foi só pelas 9h com a passagem de alguns aguaceiros,,muito nublado e vento fresco de NWN,com 7.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 10.4ºC.


----------



## João Sousa (30 Nov 2012 às 21:07)

Boa noite,
Concordando com a grande maioria dos comentários que aqui têm sido apresentados e discutidos, que vão desde a falta de recursos, até à falta de civismo, passando até por um certo "Voyarismo" facebookiano subscrevo quase todas essas apreciações. Mas, deixem de criticar o Stormy, que tanto faz pela dinamização e elevação da discussão meteorológica neste fórum. 
Quanto ao evento que parece que estamos a presenciar, só me apraze dizer "antes de o ser, já não o era".
Um abraço a todos


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

Informaram-me agora mesmo de que acabou de cair uma mistura de chuva com neve e granizo no Sabugal.


----------



## panda (30 Nov 2012 às 21:51)

Temperatura 4.7ºC e 61%hr


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2012 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


>



Vince, já percebi, exagerei quanto á questão da neve, já estou mais elucidado.
É que a região nordeste do pais não é propriamente o local de Portugal sobre o qual eu tenha uma experiencia de vida/conhecimento propriamente extensos..

Em todo o caso a neve não é nada de invulgar no pais (continente), ao contrario do que muitos julgam.



Quanto á precipitação, podes comprovar aqui:
http://www.climate-charts.com/world-index.html

Portugal é mesmo e efectivamente um dos paises mais chuvosos da Europa no Inverno, é que mesmo a região sul tem em Nov, Dez, Jan,Fev médias que chegam aos 70-120mm/mês, enquanto boa parte da Europa mal anda nos 30, 40,50mm.

Se Portugal tivesse montanhas um pouquinho mais altas teriamos neve aos pontapés...e aqueles eventos de 4m ou 5m de neve que já ocorreram na estrela seriam mais ou menos o "pão nosso de cada dia"...era fixe


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

Muita neve?

Imaginem a Serra da Estrela, Montesinho e do Gerês, há 15.000 anos atrás.


----------



## cardu (30 Nov 2012 às 23:56)

boas, está madrugada cerca das 2h00 há registo de queda de água neve na vila de Côja, concelho de Arganil, altitude média, 100 metros.


----------



## bigfire (1 Dez 2012 às 01:03)

Por Vila Real a neve foi mesmo pouca, pela informação de um amigo meu que tava de prevenção a neve, ela caio em forma de água-neve durante a tarde de quinta-feira na zona da Serra do Marão, e em forma de neve na sexta-feira a partir das 6 da manhã, acumulando só nos pontos mais altos da serra


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2012 às 01:11)

cardu disse:


> boas, está madrugada cerca das 2h00 há registo de queda de água neve na vila de Côja, concelho de Arganil, altitude média, 100 metros.



Se querer estar a duvidar do teu relato, parece-me muito improvável que possa ter caído água-neve a cotas tão baixas, não terá sido granizo. 

PS: segundo o googlearth a altitude de Côja ronda os 200m e não 100.


----------



## cardu (1 Dez 2012 às 12:17)

MSantos disse:


> Se querer estar a duvidar do teu relato, parece-me muito improvável que possa ter caído água-neve a cotas tão baixas, não terá sido granizo.
> 
> PS: segundo o googlearth a altitude de Côja ronda os 200m e não 100.



pois, o problema é que eu não vi, apenas me disseram isso e que mal caia no chão derretia imediatamente. talvez freezing rain.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2012 às 12:57)

cardu disse:


> pois, o problema é que eu não vi, apenas me disseram isso e que mal caia no chão derretia imediatamente. talvez freezing rain.



Freezing rain não é isso. Freezing rain ocorre quando está a chover com um valores da temperatura do ar inferiores a zero, o que provoca a congelação das gotas de chuva assim que tocam em qualquer superfície.

O que pode muito bem ter sido é graupel, pequenos grãos de gelo brancos e opacos. Estes grãos são esféricos e às vezes cónicos, com um diâmetro entre 2 e 5mm.


----------



## Norther (1 Dez 2012 às 14:01)

Isto é Graupel não é?



 


Hoje fui aos miscaros de manhã e deu para tirar uma foto da encosta virada a sul da Serra da Estrela, neve no solo acima dos 1600m.



 

e fica aqui o registo da minha apanha


----------



## Norther (1 Dez 2012 às 14:07)

Norther disse:


> Nem mais GabKoost por mim ate deviam fechar a estrada para Torre e fazerem um teleférico diferente do antigo, assim as pessoas já não levavam tanto lixo, as lojas deslocavam-se para as aldeias de montanha como as Penhas da Saúde na cara sul e Sabugueiro cara norte, não imaginam a quantidade de lixo que vem pelas ribeiras é muito impressionante!! e assim o centro limpeza de neve já trabalhava melhor.
> 
> Stormy já fiz caminhadas para a Torre debaixo de nevões e algumas vezes decidimos vir pela estrada para ver os limpa neves a trabalhar, a estrada encerrada, e passava o limpa neves a deitar sal, ao fim de 2  3 min. cai uma bela pancada de graupel e a estrada desaparece, e das encostas desciam milhares de bolas graupel que faziam paredes ate ao meio da via e ai fiquei a conhecer a grande dificuldade de ter uma estrada aberta.





uma foto do que falei Stormy


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2012 às 14:48)

Norther disse:


> Isto é Graupel não é?



É um excelente exemplo de graupel.


----------

